# NF Top 50 Mangas of all Time List



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

FIrst off, I give props to Shiraishi  who made this thread -> QBnoYouкo which gave me the idea to do this.

Anyways this is to make a list to gauge how many of the common folk who frequent this part of NF like which manga.

*Number of People Who Voted:* 61
*List of Series Voted For:* 111

*Publishers with Most Series:*
Shueisha - 23
Kodansha - 14
Shogakukan - 6
Hakusensha - 3
Square Enix - 2
Shonen Gahasha - 1.5
Futabasha - 1
Takuma Shoten - 0.5

*LINKS TO LIST BLOCKS*
#50 - #46
#45 - #41
#40 - #36
#35 - #31
#30 - #26
#25 - #11
#20 - #16
#15 - #11
#10 - #6
#5 & #4
#3 - #1

Honorable Mentions

*DETAILED LIST:*

50). Zetman
50). Inuyasha 
49). Busou Renkin 
48). Black Cat
47). Kekkaishi  
46). xxxHolic 
45). Vinland Saga 
44). Skip Beat 
43). Shaman King
42). Lone Wolf and Cub
41). Jiraishin 
40). Gantz 
39). Air Gear 
38). Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 
37). Trigun & Trigun MAXIMUM
36). Blade of the Phantom Master [Shin Angyo Aoshi] 
35). School Rumble 
34). REAL! 
33). Magical Teacher Negima! 
32). Flame of Recca
31). Blade of the Immortal 
30). BECK
29). 666 Satan
28). Claymore
27). Katekyo Hitman Reborn!   
26). Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order 
25). Fruits Basket
24). Great Teacher Onizuka  
23). Hellsing & Hellsing: The Dawn
21). Fist of the North Star 
21). Eyeshield 21
20). Fairy Tail
19). D. Gray-Man
18). Bastard!!
17). Slam Dunk
16). Yu Yu Hakusho
15). Bleach
14). Rurouni Kenshi
12). Vagabond
12). Akira
11). Hajime no Ippo
10). Naruto
9). Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and Steel Ball Run
8). 20th Century Boys & 21st Century Boys
7). Hunter X Hunter
6). Dragonball
5). Death Note
4). Fullmetal Alchemist
3). Monster
2). Berserk
1). One Piece

*Honorable Mentions [No Order]*
Love Hina
Chrono Crusade
Nana
X/1999
Rave Master
Pluto
MPD Psycho
Vampire Knight
Ichigo 100%
The Wallflower


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2007)

Dragon Ball is not a split series. Dragon Ball is the name of the ENTIRE series. The anime's were split into Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z. The manga, both halves, is just "Dragon Ball", like Naruto and Naruto: Shippuden.

My list... DB's at the top cause I think it's the greatest of all time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Dragon Ball
2) Akira
3) Lone Wolf and Cub
4) Devilman
5) Astro Boy
6) Yu Yu Hakusho
7) Blade of the Immortal
8) Buddha




I only put 8 because I'm not sure I can name 10.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, I'll bite.  Here's my list


*Spoiler*: __ 




Berserk
Monster
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
AKIRA
Vagabond
One Piece
Dragonball
REAL
20th Century Boys
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Aldric (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Berserk
-GUNNM/Battle Angel Alita
-Bastard!!
-Dr Slump
-One Piece
-Dragonball
-Hokuto No Ken/Fist of the North Star
-Gon
-20th century boys
-Dai no Daiboken


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

Ma Junior said:


> Dragon Ball is not a split series. Dragon Ball is the name of the ENTIRE series. The anime's were split into Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z. The manga, both halves, is just "Dragon Ball", like Naruto and Naruto: Shippuden.
> .




I'm aware of this, but so many people have split them.  point is that I'm counting them as just one series


----------



## Violent Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is my top ten.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Dragonball
2. Monster
3. Berserk
4. One Piece
5. JJBA
6. Slam Dunk
7. Yu Yu Hakusho
8. Shin Angyo Aoshi
9. Akira
10. 20th Century Boys




This was tougher than I thought lol. I had to leave out FMA, Real, Pluto and others. But those 10 are the ones in which I genuinely enjoyed the most and can reread over and over.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 29, 2007)

1. Monster
2. Berserk
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. Vagabond
5. 20th Century Boys
6. REAL!
7. Akira
8. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
9. Homonculus
10. Slam Dunk


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 29, 2007)

Let me give it a shot:

1. JJBA
2. Monster
3. MPD Psycho
4. Bastard!!!
5. FMA
6. DB
7. Akira
8. Berserk
9. Vinland Saga (I know it's recent but it is that epic)
10. One Piece.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. 20th Century Boys
2. Berserk
3. Slam Dunk!
4. Hajime no Ippo
5. Monster
6. Fist of the North Star 
7. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 
8. One Piece
9. Dragon Ball
10. Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Rurouni Kenshin
             2. One Piece
             3. Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
             4. Fist of the North Star
             5. Shaman King
             6. Buso Renkin
             7. Berserk
             8. Eyeshield 21
             9. Dragonball
             10. Black Cat


----------



## tipom (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1-Monster
           2-JJBA
           3-Berserk
           4-20th Century Boys
           5-Dragon Ball
           6-Hunter x Hunter
           7-One Piece
           8-Gon
           9-D. Gray Man




can't think of a last one


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 29, 2007)

and heres mine



*Spoiler*: __ 



One piece
              Negima
              Death Note
               Yu YU Hakusho
              Flame of recca
             Trigun maximum
              Rurouni kenshin
               Hunter X hunter
               Naruto
               Read or dream


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay my list only has 8 but I will update it soon with my final 2 I just need to decide between a few different things.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Real
20th Century boys
Hunter x Hunter
BECK
Slam Dunk
Monster
Flame of Recca
Hajime no ippo


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 29, 2007)

Death Note
Naruto
Bleach
Vampire Knight
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Black Cat


----------



## koolo (Dec 29, 2007)

one piece
monster
vegabond
slamdunk
hunter x hunter
kenshin
full metal alchemist


----------



## Gene (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Great Teacher Onizuka
Rurouni Kenshin
One Piece
20th Century Boys
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hunter x Hunter
D.Gray-man
Death Note
Fruits Basket
Unbalance x Unbalance


----------



## MdB (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Monster
- Berserk
- Lone Wolf and Cub
- 20th/21st Century Boys.
- Akira
- Vagabond
- REAL
- Slam Dunk
- Hajime no Ippo
- Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Senzairu (Dec 29, 2007)

My list in no particular order...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bleach 
Naruto
Death Note
Rurouni Kenshin
One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
Inuyasha
Dragonball Z
Shaman King
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's my list

*Spoiler*: __ 




1.Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
2.One Piece
3.Okitsune de Chu
4.BLEACH
5.Fairy Tail
6.Keroro Gunso
7.Buso Renkin
8.DBZ
9.Kinnikuman
10.Eye Shield 21


----------



## Slips (Dec 29, 2007)

MMMKKK


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
FMA
Hellsing
Fairy Tail
Claymore
Trigun
Flame of recca
Kenshin
YYH


----------



## Codde (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Slam Dunk
Dragonball
Vagabond
Fist of the North Star
One Piece
Blade of the Immortal
20th Century Boys
Monster
Jiraishin
Hellsing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's my list


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.Chrono Crusade
2.Naruto
3.D Gray Man
4.World Embryo
5.Trigun
6.Full Metal Panic
7.Kenshin
8.Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
9.FLCL
10.Sailor Moon


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. airgear
2. hunter X hunter
3. one piece
4. prince of tennis
5. katekyoushi hitan reborn
6. hatsukoi gentei
7. vapire knight
8. naruto
9. bleach
10. eyeshield 21


----------



## Gig (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Bastard!!
2. Ghost in the shell
3. Berserk 
4. Dragon Ball
5. Ranma 1/2
6. Slayers 
7. (doe's not want to help fail manga)
8. (doe's not want to help fail manga)
9. (doe's not want to help fail manga)
10.(doe's not want to help fail manga)


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 29, 2007)

I suppose this list should do:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Monster
-Berserk
-JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
-One Piece
-Hellsing
-HunterxHunter
-Bastard!!
-Hokuto No Ken/Fist Of The North Star
-Vinland Saga                      
-Dragonball


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

I only got 9, but I'm quite selective, so it can't be helped

*Spoiler*: __ 



Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Battle Angel Alita
Hajime no Ippo
One Piece
Beck
Worst
Skip Beat
Nana


----------



## Tokito (Dec 29, 2007)

My list:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bastard!!
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Eden
Gunnm Last Order (aka Battle Angel Alita - Last Order)
Kodomo no Jikan
MPD Psycho
Shigurui
Tenjo Tenge
Vagabond


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 29, 2007)

In no particular order:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Berserk
JJBA
Hajime no Ippo
Vinland Saga
Monster
Bastard!!
Hunter x Hunter
Hellsing
One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist (Only read a bit so far but love it)




Whew, made it without having to vote for the fail that is Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## ZarakiLee (Dec 29, 2007)

No order

*Spoiler*: __ 



GTO: Great Teacher Onizuka
Vagabond
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Bleach
Naruto 
666 Satan
Yu Yu Hakusho
Shonan Junai Gumi
Monster


----------



## Totitos (Dec 29, 2007)

Here it is

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Jojos Bizarre Adventure
2. Berserk
3. Hajime no Ippo
4.Monster ( havent finish)
5.Akira
6.One Piece
7. Zetman
8.Death Note
9. FMA
10.Negima


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 29, 2007)

* Reserved *


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 29, 2007)

not in order

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dragonball
Naruto 
Bleach
666 Satan
Yu Yu Hakusho
Fairy Tail
FMA
Bastard!!
Death Note
Kenshin
Devilman


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. 20th Century Boys
2. Death Note
3. Beck
4. Hajime no Ippo
5. Slam Dunk
6. Yu Yu Hakusho
7. Eyeshield 21
8. Dragonball
9. Fullmetal Alchemist
10. Gantz


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 29, 2007)

no particular order...


*Spoiler*: __ 



One Piece
Gantz
Eyeshield 21
Kateikyoshi Hitman Reborn
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Fairy Tail
that's all i remember now...


----------



## vanh (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Berserk
Vagabond
Slam Dunk
REAL
Beck
The Ravages of Time
20th Century Boys
Monster
GTO
Hajime no Ippo


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 29, 2007)

1.Dragonball
2.Akira
3.YuYu Hakusho
4.One Piece
5.Shaman King
6.Full Metal Alchemist
7.Naruto
8.Trigun
9.Fairy-Tail
10. Flame of Recca











50.Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Sin (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like Berserk will probably end up taking #1.


*Spoiler*: _My List_ 




1. Berserk
2. FMA
3. Fairy Tail
4. Death Note
5. Claymore
6. Kekkaishi
7. Naruto
8. Air Gear
9. Bleach
10. That's it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

Sin said:


> Looks like Berserk will probably end up taking #1.



it's a very close 2nd


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm guessing it's between Monster and Berserk.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I'm guessing it's between Monster and Berserk.



they're both in the top 4 yes


----------



## Sawako (Dec 29, 2007)

This is hard. I'm probably forgetting some...

1. One Piece
2. Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Fruits Basket
5. Death Note
6. D.Gray-man
7. Fairy Tail
8. Hunter x Hunter
9. X/1999
10. xxxHOLiC


----------



## Draydi (Dec 29, 2007)

My list, in no specific order

Death Note
Naruto
Bleach
D.Gray-man
From what I read of Samurai Deeper Kyo, it seems pretty good.
DN Angel
Fullmetal Alchemist
I need to start reading more manga. >.>


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice seeing some other people's lists.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Monster
2. Berserk
3. Battle Angel Alita
4. Akira
5. Vagabond
6. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
7. 20th Century Boys(Still reading but it's great)
8. Rurouni Kenshin
9. Claymore
10. HunterxHunter




Oh cool, someone hacked our names...I'm jealous.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 30, 2007)

Welp, this is inherently flawed in that most people havn't read many series outside of the Shonen Jump world....-_-
But alas.

My list.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1.Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
2.Vagabond
3.Akira
4.Berserk
5.Lone Wolf and Cub
6.One Piece
7.Phoenix
8.HunterXHunter


----------



## swamped (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's mine!

1. Tsubasa reservoir chronicles
2. xxxHolic
3. One Piece
4. Monster
5. Black Cat
6. Skip Beat
7. Fruits Basket
8. Katekyo Hitman reborn
9. Fairy Tail
10. Wallflower

So easy to see that I'm a silly girl...


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome.

Numbered only to count not their rank:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. 20th Century Boys
2. Black Cat
3. One Piece
4. DNAngel
5. Full Metal Alchemist
6. Monster
7. Rurouni Kenshin
8. Chrono Crusade
Being honest my next to favorite are
9. Bleach
10. Naruto


----------



## DukeLaGold (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.One Piece
2.Death Note
3.Fullmetal Alchemist
4.Fairy Tail
5.Rurouni Kenshin
6.Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
7.Berserk
8.Fruits Basket
9.Claymore
10.Chobits


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Yuyu Hakusho
666 Satan 
Death Note
D. Gray man
(Shinsetsu) Bobobo-bobo-bobo
Cowboy Bebop
Full metal panic


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Welp, this is inherently flawed in that most people havn't read many series outside of the Shonen Jump world....-_-



I wouldn't really say that since almost everyone has Berserk or Monster on their list which is pretty reassuring.


----------



## koolo (Dec 30, 2007)

1- one piece
2- monster
3- death note
4- vegabond
5- school rumble
6- kenshin
7- fullmetal alchemist
8- slam dunk
9- dragon ball z
10- ippo


----------



## Mori` (Dec 30, 2007)

in no particular order


*Spoiler*: _list_ 



20th century boys
monster
slam dunk
berserk
great teacher onizuka
beck
full metal alchemist
Jiraishin
Hajime no ippo
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Hellsing
2. Monster
3. Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. D.Gray-Man
6. Mirai Nikki
7. Rurouni Kenshin
8. School Rumble
9. Claymore
10. Pretty Face


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
2. Berserk
3. Monster (started it a few days ago, but looks promising)
4. GUNM/Battle Angel Alita
5. Hokuto no Ken/Fist of the North Star
6. Hunter x Hunter
7. Bastard!!
8. Claymore
9. Fullmetal Alchemist
10. Hajime no Ippo


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 31, 2007)

20th century boys
Akira
YYH
Gantz
Naruto
Blame
Jiraishin
Deathnote
Hajime no ippo
Berserk

not in order.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 31, 2007)

edit: extend voting to the 7th of january and I will do 50
besides, i don't think having less then 100 people vote makes for very interesting results



*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Hajime No Ippo
2) Sanctuary 
3) Slam Dunk
4) Battle Royal  
5) Death Note
6) Detective Conan
7) Battle Angel Alita
8) Hunter x Hunter
9) 20th Century Boys --
10) Berserk & Blade of the Immortal
11) Tsukihime & Melty Blood
12) Dragon ball
13) Bowling King
14) One Piece 
15) Bitter Virgin
16) Blame
17) Homoculos & Monster
18) Prince of Tennis
19) Rurouni Kenshin
20) Naruto/Fma 





...wait a sec... seems like we only needed 10........
nm, then, i 2 more to get an even 20


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 31, 2007)

Great Teacher Onizuka
Fruits Basket
Zetman
Bleach
Love Hina
Ichigo 100%
Mahou Sensei Negima
School Rumble
Berserk
Naruto


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 31, 2007)

Everyone put down Battle Royal and Sanctuary....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 31, 2007)

Yay for extended voting.


*Spoiler*: _My 10_ 




1. Kodomo no Omocha
2. Angel Sanctuary
3. Hunter x Hunter
4. D. Gray-man
5. X
6. Great Teacher Onizuka
7. Fruits Basket
8. Air Gear
9. Naruto
10. Fushigi Yuugi


----------



## Munken (Dec 31, 2007)

1. Berserk
2. 20th Century Boys
3. Monster
4. Gantz
5. Vagabond
6. D.Gray-man
7. Death Note
8. Fairy Tail
9. Fullmetal Alchemist
10. Hellsing


----------



## DideeKawaii (Dec 31, 2007)

1-Dragon Ball 
2-Akira 
3-Berserk
4-Ranma 1/2
5-Fist of the North Star.
6-Saint Seya
7-Naruto
8-Death Note.
9-One Piece
10-Jojo's Bizzare Adventure


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lets see, in no particular order, for my top 10 favorite manga I would probably have to go with:

Flame of Recca
Monster
Shin Angyo Onshi
Hajime no Ippo
Great Teacher Onizuka
Slam Dunk
Pluto
Hikaru no Go
Hunter x Hunter
Mahou Sensei Negima

Though there are quite a few more that could easily be on the list, but I had to choose only 10.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 2, 2008)

About time for the list to be coming out isn't it?

So does each manga you list get one point regardless of rank? There are going to be some criminally underrated manga that way, though I guess there will be some anyway.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Dragonball
2. One Piece
3. Hunter X Hunter
4. Bastard!!
5. Full Metal Alchemist
6. Death Note(mostly just until L is killed)
7. Vagabond
8. Rurouni Kenshin
9. 20th Century Boys
10. Hellsing


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 2, 2008)

No Particular Order:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Trigun Maximum
School Rumble
Akira
NHK
Katekyo Hitman REBORN!
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Naruto
Bleach
Fairy Tail
666 Satan


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2008)

*50:* _Inuyasha_ & _Zetman_ [TIE]


ZETMAN (2002-) by Masakazu Katsura
Runs in Weekly Young Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story traces the origins of two rival heroes - Zetman, born with the ability to transform into a monstrous figure, with superhuman strength, and Kouga, heir to a wealthy technological empire, with his specially designed suits and weapons.




Inuyasha (1996-) by Rumiko Takahashi
Runs in Weekly Shonen Sunday by Shogakukan


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story begins in Feudal Japan with InuYasha, a hanyo stealing the Shikon no Tama, a jewel that can increase anyone's powers enormously, from a village. He does not get far before Kikyo, the young miko of the village, shoots InuYasha with a sacred arrow which seals him indefinitely to Goshinboku, a sacred tree in the nearby forest. Mortally wounded, Kikyo tells her younger sister, Kaede, to burn the jewel with her body to prevent it from falling into the hands of evil.
> 
> In modern Tokyo, a junior high-school girl named Kagome Higurashi is on her way to school. She stops in the well house of her family's Shinto shrine to retrieve her cat, Buyo, when a centipede demon emerges from the well and pulls her into the Sengoku period of Japan.
> 
> ...




*49:* _Busou Renkin_


Busou Renkin (2003  2006) by Nobuhiro Watsuki
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story begins when high school student Kazuki Muto (武藤カズキ, Mutō Kazuki?) is killed one night saving a mysterious girl from a monster, only to wake up in his school dorm, believing it to be a dream. However, he soon finds out that dream wasn't a dream at all when a giant serpentine monster attacks him and his sister. Tokiko Tsumura (津村斗貴子, Tsumura Tokiko?), the girl he saved, explains that the monster is a homunculus. Kazuki had been attacked and killed by it when rescuing Tokiko, however she, feeling responsible for him, revived him by placing a Kakugane medal in his chest, serving as a replacement heart, or "New Life".
> 
> The Kakugane, as Tokiko explains, is an alchemical device that, when activated, takes a certain form based on the Kakugane user, forming a unique Buso Renkin. The Buso Renkin is the only thing that can destroy a homunculus monster. Using this, Kazuki creates his own Buso renkin, taking the form of a giant lance, later named 'Sunlight Heart'. Along with Tokiko and her own Buso renkin (the Valkyrie Skirt, an execution scythe), Kazuki joins the fight against the homunculi and their master.



*48:* _Black Cat_


Black Cat (2000  2004) by Kentaro Yabuki
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story centers on a man named Train Heartnet who withdrew from an elite group of assassins called the Toki no Bannin (時の番人; the Chronos Numbers) to become a Sweeper (a bounty hunter).
> 
> In Train's world, there is a secret organization, Chronos, that rules one third of the world's economy through underground control of almost every kind of business. To maintain the balance of the world, Chronos is essential, and therefore, there is the need to have people to protect Chronos. Besides all normal erasers, there are special elite assassins with Orihalcon-made weapons called the Chrono Numbers. Chrono Numbers have their numbers engraved on their body and their weapon. There were twelve total Chrono Numbers, but when Train Heartnet, an unsurpassable shooter, decided to join Chronos in their cause, the number XIII was founded. No one that was targeted by Train Heartnet, also known as Black Cat, for bringing "bad luck", and his extremely quick movements and attacks, ever survived. The name Black Cat was the most feared among assassins.
> 
> ...



*47:* _Kekkaishi_


Kekkaishi (2004-) by Yellow Tanabe
Runs in Weekly Shonen Sunday by Shogakukan


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Five hundred years ago, a feudal lord was attacked by demons wanting to retrieve his mysterious inner power, the invincible power that can help them take over the human world. The famous mage, Tokimori Hazama, was called upon, and with his 2 students, managed to save the whole land. But due to their sickness, the feudal lord was killed, his power buried with him at a site called Karasumori.
> 
> In the present day, Yoshimori Sumimura and Tokine Yukimura, heirs of the Hazama clan, became the kekkaishi protecting the land and the power. They use a technique called Kekkai, a form of magical barrier, used to capture and destroy Ayakashi (monsters/demons) that are drawn to this land. Any demons that come near the power will become stronger and therefore Yoshimori and Tokine are to guard the land from intrusion of the Ayakashi.
> 
> But some of the demons form a powerful organization to take over that mysterious power. Yoshimori plans to destroy not only the demons, but also to gain the power to completely save the world from being controlled by demons. To do that, he first needs to know what the power actually is, and also strengthen his poor kekkai skills.



*46:* _xxxHolic_


xxxHolic(2003-) by CLAMP
Runs in Weekly Young Magazine by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Kimihiro Watanuki is a high school student plagued by yōkai, supernatural beings magically attracted to him. The creatures are invisible to others, and as a result he feels extremely burdened by them. When he quite literally stumbles into a shop that grants wishes, his life changes drastically.
> 
> The shop is owned by Yūko Ichihara, a mysterious, beautiful witch of many names and esoteric renown. The seemingly all-knowing witch offers to grant Watanuki's wish to be rid of his ability to see spirits. However, in exchange, he must pay a price equal to the power required to grant the wish. Yūko discovers that Watanuki is very skilled with his hands and a hard worker. As a result, Watanuki is forced to perform housework and odd jobs for Yūko until he has done enough work for his wish to be granted.
> 
> Shortly afterwards, other characters become involved with Watanuki's position, including his love interest, Himawari Kunogi, and his "rival," Shizuka Dōmeki. The three become increasingly "friendly," despite the number of times Watanuki becomes annoyed by Dōmeki's calm demeanor.


​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2008)

*45:* _Vinland Saga_


Vinland Saga (2005-) by Makoto Yukimura
Runs in Afternoon by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Set in Northern Europe at the start of the 11th century, the story is about a Viking.



*44:* _Skip Beat_


Skip Beat (2002-) by Yoshiki Nakamura
Runs in Hana to Yume by Hakusensha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story is about Kyoko Mogami, a wistful yet cheery sixteen year-old girl who loved her childhood friend, Shotaro, but was cruelly betrayed and seeks revenge against him. She used to spend a lot of time at Shotaro's parents' inn and learned a lot about housekeeping, hostelry, and other stereotypically correct feminine jobs (sewing, cooking, etc.). Shotaro, not wishing to take over his parents' inn, becomes 'bored' of living in Kyoto and decides to move to Tokyo to pursue a career in music.



*43:* _Shaman King_


Shaman King (1998 - 2004) by Hiroyuki Takei
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The manga starts with Manta Oyamada, a studious middle-school student in Tokyo , attempting a shortcut to get home after a late night of cram school. The shortcut comes in the form of a cemetery. It is here that Manta meets another boy named Yoh Asakura (who happens to be a shaman), but is frightened to discover that Yoh is surrounded by ghosts (it is at this moment that Manta learns that he can see ghosts). Ultimately, Yoh and Manta become best friends, and, over the next few months, Manta learns about the life of a shaman.
> 
> Yoh soon encounters Tao Ren, with whom he battles. Anna Kyoyama, Yoh's fianc?e, soon enters the picture and prescribes a brutal training regimen, in order to prepare Yoh for the upcoming Shaman Tournament. The tournament is held once every 500 years and is a battle between competing shaman to choose a winner, who will be known as the Shaman King. This winner will gain the ability to reshape the world as he or she chooses, to make his or her dream come true. Thus begins the plot that will lead Yoh on a journey that will lead him to many friends and adventures.
> 
> Through a series of events and also through participation in the Shaman Tournament, Yoh meets and befriends numerous characters and changes their lives through friendship and authentic concern, which seems to be a pervasive theme throughout the series.



*42:* _Lone Wolf and Cub_


Lone Wolf and Cub (1970 ? 1976) by Author Kazuo Koike (story) & Goseki Kojima (art) 

Ran in Weekly Manga Action by Futabasha 



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> A formidable warrior and a master of the suiō-ryū, Ogami Ittō (拝 一刀), had become the Shōgun's executioner, the Kogi Kaishakunin, a position of high power used by the Tokugawa Shogunate (along with the oniwaban and the assassins) to enforce the will of the Shogun over the daimyō or domain lords. For those samurai and lords ordered to commit seppuku, the Kogi Kaishakunin would assist with their deaths by decapitating them to relieve the pain of cutting their own stomachs. As it was unthinkable for a person of lesser rank to act as Kaishakunin for a noble, the Kogi Kaishakunin was entitled and empowered to wear the crest of the Shogunate, in effect acting in place of the Shogun.
> 
> Shortly after Ogami Ittō's wife's childbirth with Ogami Daigorō (拝 大五郎), Ogami Ittō returned to find his wife Azami and all of their household brutally murdered, with only the newborn Daigorō surviving. They were ostensibly murdered by three former retainers of an abolished clan to avenge their lord who had been executed by Ogami Ittō. However, the entire matter was designed to disgrace Ogami Ittō by placing and then revealing an ihai (funeral tablet) with the shogun's crest on it in Ittō's family shrine (representing Ogami's wish for the shogun's death). This would make Ittō a criminal and thus forfeit his post. The set up was planned by Ura-Yagyū (Shadow Yagyu) Yagyū Retsudō (柳生 烈堂), leader of the Yagyū clan, in order to seize Ogami's post for the Yagyū clan.
> 
> ...



*41:* _Jiraishin_


Jiraishin (1992 ? 1999)by Tsutomu Takahashi
Ran in Afternoon by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story revels around Kyoya Iida, a plainclothes police officer, and the rest of his colleagues in the Shinjuku Police Department in battling against domestic and foreign criminals operating in Japanese soil.
> 
> Most of the episodes in the manga revolves around the life and the adventures of homicide detective Kyoya Iida.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

My list.

Numbered for no particular order or ranking:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Dragon Ball
- Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
- Hokuto no Ken
- Souten no Ken
- One Piece
- Akira
- Red Eyes
- Vagabond
- Lone Wolf & Cub


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty unfamiliar with the manga listed so far but I see some interesting ones.  Are there any notables that got left off the list Akainu?


----------



## MdB (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe Zetman is ranked equal with shit. Lone Wolf and Cub is ranked way TOO low. As for Kekkaishi and Zetman, they're also ranked too low. 

But this is a popularity contest....


----------



## p0ltergeist (Jan 3, 2008)

D'oh! I completely missed this one... how long was the voting even open for?


----------



## Jinibea (Jan 3, 2008)

I know my vote will not count but can I post a list of my favorite Manga's.

One piece
Naruto
Pokemon adventures
Fairy tail
Rave master
Dragon ball
Dragon ball z
prince of tennis
Ultimate muscel
Megaman NT Warrior.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I'm pretty unfamiliar with the manga listed so far but I see some interesting ones.  Are there any notables that got left off the list Akainu?


quite a few, I'll get to those soon


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2008)

*40:* _Gantz_


Hiroya Oku (2000-) by Hiroya Oku
Runs in Weekly Young Jump by Sueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story begins when a pair of high school students (Kei Kurono and Masaru Kato) are seemingly run over by a subway train, after saving the life of a homeless drunk who had fallen onto the tracks. Following their untimely deaths, Kei and Masaru find themselves transported — alive and well — along with a number of people who have also just died, to the interior of an unfurnished Tokyo condominium from which the Tokyo Tower may be seen - and none of them are able to leave. At one end of the room is a featureless black sphere we later learn is called "Gantz".



*39:* _Air Gear_


Air Gear (2003-) by Oh! Great
Runs in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Itsuki "Ikki" Minami, is a student and a delinquent. Also known as the "Unbeatable Babyface"(Hikatsuganzu), Ikki is the leader of the youth gang by the name of "East Side Gunz". Upon his return home after being humiliated by a street gang of Skull Saders, Ikki discovers a secret hidden from him by his benefactors, the Noyamano sisters. The sisters belong to a group of Storm Riders who go by the team name of Sleeping Forest. In the anime, learning the sisters' secret angers him and he steals a pair of Air Trecks, abbreviated as "AT". (In the manga, the sisters give a pair of ATs to him and invite him to skate with them.) Ikki eventually settles his grudge with the Skull Saders, but in the process he receives more than the simple satisfaction of revenge. Determined to experience the sensation of "flight" for as long as he can, Ikki is quickly engaged in the mysterious, irresistible world of Air treks.



*38:* _Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_


Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles (2003-) by CLAMP
Runs in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Sakura is the princess of Clow kingdom, which is ruled by her older brother, King Tōya. Her childhood friend Syaoran is a young archaeologist. Sakura is revealed to have strange powers when she has a vision of a mysterious symbol and places she has never seen. Meanwhile, Syaoran discovers the same symbol at the ruins he is excavating. He sees Sakura standing on the symbol on the ground. Ghostly wings appear on her back and a mysterious force begins to pull her into the walls of the ruins. Syaoran rescues her in time, but her wings are scattered across dimensions. The High Priest of Clow Kingdom, Yukito, immediately realizes that Sakura's "wings" were the manifestation of her soul and memories; without them, she will die. In order to save Sakura, Syaoran must journey to retrieve her wing's feathers, the fragments of her memories.



*37:* _Trigun & Trigun MAXIMUM_


Trigun (1995-1997) & Trigun MAXIMUM (1998-2007) by Yasuhiro Nightow
Ran in Shonen Captain by Tokuma Shoten (Trigun)
Ran in Young King Ours by Shōnen Gahōsha (Trigun MAXIMUM)


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story, known for its Science fiction Western theme, follows the life of "The Humanoid Typhoon" and two insurance company employees who are ordered to follow him to minimize the damage caused by his activities. Much of the damage attributed to "Vash" is caused by the activities of bounty hunters who are after the "60,000,000,000$$" (sixty billion "double dollars") reward on Vash's head for the destruction of a city called July. Vash does not clearly remember the destruction of July, and only wants "love and peace", as he puts it; though he is a gunfighter of inhuman skill, he uses his weapons only to save lives wherever he can.
> 
> As the series progresses, more is gradually learned about Vash's mysterious history and the history of the human civilization on Gunsmoke, the desert planet the series is set on. The series is often humorous in tone, but at the same time it involves very serious character development and especially in later episodes it becomes quite emotionally intense. Vash is occasionally joined by a priest, Nicholas D. Wolfwood, who is almost as good a gunfighter as Vash himself, and later is targeted by a band of assassins known as the Gung-Ho Guns for reasons which are mysterious at first.
> 
> Trigun evolves into a very serious discussion of the nature of morality, posing questions such as: What is the nature of morality? Can we judge different moral codes? If a person is forced to betray their moral code, does that betrayal invalidate that moral code, and can the person still try to live up to that moral code? Can the person find redemption from their wrongs, and if so, how?



*36:* _Blade of the Phantom Master [Shin Angyo Aoshi]_


Hiroya Oku (2001-2007) by In-Wan Youn (story) & Kyung-Il Yang (art) 
Ran in Monthly Sunday Gene-X by Shogakukan


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Shin Angyo Onshi takes place in a fictional country named Jushin, which is modelled after feudal Korea. In Jushin, there once lived secret government agents called angyo onshi, who traveled the countryside in disguise. They were charged by the king to find and punish corrupt government officials, and bring justice to the country's citizens.



​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2008)

*35:* _School Rumble_


School Rumble (2002-) by Jin Kobayashi
Runs in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The plot of School Rumble covers the daily lives of students of the fictional Yagami High School and their surroundings. The series is of the romance comedy genre, with scenes in the story being exaggerated for comedic purposes.
> 
> The heroine is Tenma Tsukamoto, a second year high school girl with no special qualities who has a crush on Oji Karasuma, a stonefaced eccentric. The generally clueless Tenma finds it difficult to confess her love to him. Complications arises with Kenji Harima, the male protagonist and a delinquent, who has developed a crush on Tenma. He too has difficulty confessing to her. The attempts of the two characters to confess their respective loves are running gags seen throughout the series.
> 
> ...



*34:* _REAL_


REAL (2001-) by Takehiko Inoue
Runs in Weekly Young Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story revolves around three teenagers: Nomiya Tomomi, a high school dropout, Togawa Kiyoharu, an ex-sprinter who now plays wheelchair basketball and Takahashi Hisanobu, a popular leader of the high school's basketball team who now finds himself a paraplegic after an accident.
> 
> Real features a cast of characters who find themselves being marginalized by society, but are all united by one common feature: a desire to play basketball, with no place to play it in. Nomiya, being a high school dropout, has no future in his life. Togawa, being a difficult personality, finds himself constantly feuding with his own teammates. Takahashi, once a popular team leader, now finds himself being unable to move from the chest down.
> 
> Real also deals with the reality of physical disabilities, and the psychological inferiority that the characters struggle against. The characters break through their own psychological barriers bit by bit.



*33:* _Magical Teacher Negima!_


Magical Teacher Negima! (2003-) by Ken Akamatsu
Runs in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Negi Springfield is a ten year old wizard (NB he starts out at 9 and is 10 years old as the story goes on) from Wales who dreams of becoming a Magister Magi (Approximate Latin translation: "Master Mage"), a special wizard who uses his powers to help normal people using covers such as working for NGOs.
> 
> Negi's reason for becoming a Magister Magi is to find his father, Nagi Springfield, the legendary mage also known as the "Thousand Master" who many believe to be dead (though the name Thousand Master was cast into doubt in book 3 (Anime Episode 9) when Evangeline flashes back and he states he only mastered a few spells). Later, it is exposed that while his power or ability seem to be among the greatest in the magical world, he regularly uses an 'anchoko', or crib sheet, since he apparently does not bother to memorize the spells themselves.
> 
> ...



*32:* _Flame of Recca_


Hiroya Oku (1995-2002) by Nobuyuki Anzai
Ran in Weekly Shonen Sunday by Shogakukan


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Flame of Recca follows the story of a teenage boy named Recca Hanabishi, who is interested in ninja and claims to be one himself. He often gets into fights due to the fact that he made it publicly known that the person who manages to defeat him will earn his services as a loyal ninja. Despite this, he eventually pledges his loyalty and services as a ninja to Yanagi Sakoshita, a girl with the innate ability to heal any wound/injury, because of her kindess and compassion. Recca soon discovers that he possesses the innate ability to control/manipulate flames, and eventually learns that he is actually the son of the sixth generation leader of the Hokage, a ninja clan that was wiped out in the Tenshō period roughly 400 years before the series' present day (possibly in the 1990's).



*31:* _Blade of the Immortal_


Blade of the Immortal (1994-) by Hiroaki Samura
Runs in Afternoon by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Blade of the Immortal follows the deeds of Manji, a skilled samurai who has a decisive advantage: no wound can kill him, except for a rare poison. In the past, his criminal actions led to the death of 100 other samurai (including his sister's husband). He becomes immortal at the hand of a 800-year-old nun named Yaobikuni, and is compelled by the death of his sister to accept the quest that will end his agelessness. He has vowed to make amends by killing 1000 evil men, and until he does Manji will be kept alive by kessen-chu ('sacred bloodworms'), remarkable creatures that allow him to survive nearly any injury and reattach severed limbs even after hours of separation. They work by sacrificing themselves to seal the wound - they're worms that were bred to be as close in their chemical and physical make-up to humans as you can get without being human. They cannot handle regrowth on a large scale, but, for example, can reattach a severed limb or seal a hole in the brain.
> 
> Manji crosses paths with a young girl named Asano Rin and promises to help her avenge her parents, who were killed by a cadre of master swordsmen led by Anotsu Kagehisa. Anotsu killed Rin's father and his entire dōjō, making them a family of outcasts. Anotsu's quest is to gather other outcasts and form an extremely powerful new dojo, the Ittō-ryū (a school teaching any technique that wins, no matter how exotic or underhanded), and has started taking over and destroying other dojos.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2008)

*30:* _BECK_


BECK (2000-) by Harold Sakuishi
Runs in Monthly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Yukio, known by his friends as "Koyuki", is a regular 14-year-old Japanese boy who enters junior high school with two childhood acquaintances. One is now a useless pervert, and ironically the other is a highly sought after female student. Koyuki's boring life is changed when he saves an odd-looking dog, named Beck, from some kids. Beck's owner turns out to be an emerging rock musician, Ry?suke Minami, who soon influences Koyuki to start playing the guitar, and even gives one to him.
> 
> The story focuses on the trials and tribulations of their punk and rapcore band named BECK, and an important plot that deals with Koyuki's relationship with Ry?suke's sister, Maho.
> 
> Koyuki, who was plagued by his boring existence, gradually matured through experiences with the band and began to discover who he really was.



*29:* _666 Satan_


BECK (2001-2007) by Seishi Kishimoto
Ran in Monthly Shonen Gangan by Square Enix


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Ruby Crescent is an ordinary girl, who likes to go out with boys and go shopping. Her life is changed dramatically when her father dies and she becomes a treasure hunter as he was. Her objective is to find O-Parts: magical items hidden under the ground which grant people superhuman powers and can only be used by an O.P.T. (O-Part Tactician), Angel, or Devil. She soon meets a mysterious boy named Jio who, due to having a dark, lonely past, seeks to conquer the world. Jio is hostile to her at first, but ends up traveling with Ruby as her bodyguard. When Ruby is attacked by an O.P.T. claiming to be Satan, Jio rushes to her rescue and a battle occurs. Initially they are on the losing side, but Jio releases his true power and is revealed to be not only an O.P.T., but the real Satan. Thus, the two continue to travel together in hopes of unlocking their pasts.



*28:* _Claymore_


Claymore (2001-) by Norihiro Yagi
Runs in Jump Square by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the Claymore warrior Clare. The plot follows her as she fights Yoma and struggles to hold on to her humanity. Starting in the 3rd volume, there is a flashback to her childhood on how she was 'adopted' by the Claymore Teresa. After Teresa rebels against the organization and is subsequently killed, Clare volunteers to become a Claymore using Teresa's flesh in order to take revenge on the Awakened who killed her. With determination and her human friend Raki by her side, Clare overcomes her low demonic power by honing the skills she inherited from Teresa. As the series progresses, she becomes a stronger and better fighter, gradually earning the respect of strong allies and coming in conflict with the shadowy organization, the top Claymores who support them, and many powerful Awakened Beings.



*27:* _Reborn!_


Reborn! (2004-) by Akira Amano
Runs in Monthly Shonen Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Reborn! is about a boy, Tsunayoshi "Tsuna" Sawada, who is chosen to become a Mafia Boss. Tsuna unwillingly undergoes training from Reborn, a hitman from Italy. Timoteo a.k.a. "Vongola IX," the head of the Vongola Family, sent Reborn to train Tsuna; the first Vongola boss moved to Japan, and Tsuna was his great-great-great grandson; the other candidates for the position of the head of the Vongola family died. Enrico, who was the leading candidate to become "Vongola X", died in a gun battle. Massimo, the second, "sleeps with the fishes." Federico, the favored son, was found as a pile of bones. For these reasons, Tsuna is the only remaining heir.
> 
> Reborn's main instrument of choice in teaching Tsuna is the "Dying Will Bullet" ("Deathperation Shot" in the English versions), which will make the person be "reborn" with a stronger self intent on fulfilling his dying will.



*26:* _Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order_


Battle Angel Alita (1991-1995) & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order (2001-)
by Yukito Kishiro
Ran in Business Jump by Shueisha
Runs in Ultra Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Battle Angel Alita tells the story of Gally (Alita in the American version), an amnesiac female cyborg. This cyborg's intact head and upper torso are found in a state of suspended animation by the cybermedic expert Daisuke Ido while he is out searching for useful scrap. Amazed by his discovery, Ido quickly returns home and works to revive her. Upon finding that the girl has lost her memory, Ido names her Alita, the name of his recently deceased cat.
> 
> The rebuilt Alita soon discovers that she possesses instinctive knowledge of the legendary Martian martial art Panzer Kunst, although she has no other memories of her previous life. Alita must learn to navigate, exist, and fight in the Scrapyard, whose inhabitants themselves live in the shadow of the tantalizingly close floating city, Tiphares. Her journeys take Alita across the Scrapyard and surrounding areas, as she tries to recall more of her past.


​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

*25:* _Fruits Basket_


Fruits Basket (1999-2006) by Natsuki Takaya
Ran in Hana to Yume by Hakusensha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Fruits Basket follows the life of the student Tohru Honda, who was recently orphaned when her mother, Kyoko Honda, died in a car accident. After that, Tohru lived with her grandfather, but when remodeling is needed on the house, Tohru resorts to living in a tent and holds down a job to support herself. Despite suffering many hardships, Tohru remains optimistic.
> 
> One day, Tohru comes upon a house in the forest that she is temporarily living in which is the home of Shigure Sohma and fellow classmate Yuki Sohma, of the Sohma family. When the Sohmas discover that Tohru is living in a tent, they are quite surprised by her inner strength. The entire area is Sohma property, and Tohru pleads to live upon the property in her quaint tent (affectionately dubbed "her castle"). Feeling sorry for her, and desperate to end their days of filthy living conditions, the Sohmas offer her their spare room in exchange for cooking and housework. When her tent is buried that night in a landslide, burying her mother's picture and school clothes, she has no option but to accept. Soon after she moves in, Kyo Sohma comes to challenge Yuki.
> 
> ...



*24:* _Great Teacher Onizuka_


Great Teacher Onizuka (1997-2002) by Tohru Fujisawa
Ran in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> While peeping up girls' skirts at a local shopping mall, Onizuka meets a girl who agrees to go out on a date with him. Onizuka's attempt to sleep with her fails when her current "boyfriend," her teacher, shows up at the love hotel they are in and asks her to return to him. The teacher is old and unattractive, but this teacher has enough influence over her that she leaps from a second story window and lands in his arms.
> 
> Onizuka, seeing this display of a teacher's power over girls, decides to become one himself, and discovers three important things:
> 
> ...



*23:* _Hellsing & Hellsing: The Dawn_


Hellsing (1997-) & Hellsing: The Dawn (2001-)
by Kouta Hirano
Runs in Young King OURs by Shonen Gahosha
Runs in Young King OURs by Shonen Gahosha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story begins as a form of mystery genre. The main characters scramble for answers to mysterious clues which portend a dark apocalypse. The plot switches to an unusual war story which focuses on the doughty soldiers who suffer and toil in battlefield trenches and the unbalanced leaders who revel in the bloodshed. The story also presents several interesting and diverse philosophical themes and phrases riddled with possible alternate meanings. One of the most noted examples is the question, "Are you a dog, a man or a monster?" Alucard often raises this question as well as the concept of being 'Human'.
> 
> Hellsing draws on inspiration from dozens of different anime/manga/movies/novels/etc. Some are coincidental, while others are actually cited as sources of inspiration. One thing no one has agreed upon is the exact details of the "Vampire Lore" of the Hellsing universe which is a mixture of many different fictional portrayals including Stoker and Ricean vampires. This is made no easier by the introduction of artificial vampires.
> 
> The ongoing prequel to the manga, entitled Hellsing: The Dawn, is set in September of 1944, in the midst of World War II. The story features Walter (then only 14 years old) and Alucard fighting Millennium in Warsaw, Poland. Because of its popularity, the importance of the story in relation to Hellsing, and the fact that some scenes from The Dawn were present in the OVA trailer, it is possible that The Dawn will be animated as part of the new OVA series. This is supported also by the appearance of Alucard, as he appears in The Dawn, at the end of the credits in the first episode. However, there has been no mention of The Dawn making an appearance in the OVA by either the creators or Hirano, so it remains to be seen. It should be noted that the credits for OVA III depicted Alucard fighting Nazis, young Walter sneaking about and "Her". These scenes give greater probability of the Dawn being part of the OVA series, at least as flashbacks.



*21:* _Fist of the North Star & Eyeshield 21 [TIE]_


Eyeshield 21 (2002-) by Riichiro Inagaki (story) & Yusuke Murata (art)
Runs in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The plot of Eyeshield 21 revolves around a physically unassuming and non-assertive boy named Sena Kobayakawa (小早川 瀬那, Kobayakawa Sena?) who enters the high school of his choice, Deimon Private Senior High School (泥門高等学校, Deimon Kōtōgakkō?), where his childhood friend Mamori Anezaki (姉崎 まもり, Anezaki Mamori?), one year older than Sena, already attends. His only remarkable physical abilities are his running speed, dodging techniques, and intense agility (perfect for football), the result of a school life spent complying with the demands of bullies, quickly catch the eye of the high school's American football team captain Yoichi Hiruma (蛭魔 妖一, Hiruma Yōichi?) who then forces Sena to join the team (Deimon Devil Bats) as the running back.
> 
> To protect his identity (on the premise that other school sports teams will try to recruit Sena upon discovering his athletic skill) Sena is forced to publicly assume the role of team secretary, and enter the field wearing a helmet equipped with a green-tinted eyeshield in order to hide his features under the pseudonym of "Eyeshield 21." The makeshift team initially takes part in the Spring football tournament (at the beginning of the Japanese school year) hoping to win with through the strength of their new "secret weapon." But the extremely weak team is eliminated early on by the Ojo White Knights, a powerhouse football team. Others see the skill of the current White Knights as having declined from the previous "Golden Generation" but the team members are trying to prove that they have the ability to surpass their predecessors. It is in this game that Sena meets the man he will acknowledge as his ultimate rival, Seijuro Shin, a talented linebacker.
> 
> After Deimon's defeat, the Spring tournament is revealed as a secondary in importance to the Fall tournament, where the teams compete for the chance to play in the "Christmas Bowl", the high school football league championship. Hiruma, Kurita and Sena regroup and slowly build a real team from other misfits and students looking to define themselves, with the goal of reaching the championship. The series follows the building and growth of the Deimon Devil Bats and its members, as well as various rival teams encountered through their games and tournaments, as they all strive to achieve their goal of playing in the Christmas Bowl.




Fist of the North Star(1983-1988) by Buronson (story) & Tetsuo Hara (art)
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The prologue of Fist of the North Star informs us that the world was engaged in a global nuclear war in the year 199X. After the war, the earth's surface became devoid of vegetation, the seas evaporated and civilization was thrown into chaos, turning everyday life into a battle for supplies of uncontaminated food and water, where the strong survive by preying on the weak. However, one man vows to make a difference. Kenshiro is the successor of the art of Hokuto Shinken, a deadly 1,800 year-old assassination style that is only passed down from one master to a chosen son. Kenshiro uses his skills and knowledge to protect the innocent from the bloodthirsty gangs that threaten their survival. Throughout the course of the series, Kenshiro meets several allies and rivals, most of whom are also trained in various martial arts styles.


​


----------



## Gene (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm was hoping GTO and Fruits Baskets would be higher.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2008)

aw I hoped GTO would be higher too, kinda interesting results.

thanks admiral for your work in doing this :3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought REAL! and SAO would've been higher....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

moridin said:


> aw I hoped GTO would be higher too, kinda interesting results.
> 
> thanks admiral for your work in doing this :3



 Thanks, though I honestly wouldn't volunteer for this next time [/recounting votes was a nightmare]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

*20:* _Fairy Tail_


Fairy Tail (2006-) by Hiro Mashima
Runs in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story of Fairy Tail focuses on the adventures of the main characters Natsu and Lucy, who are sometimes accompanied by the members of the Fairy Tail Guild.
> 
> The story begins with a young sorceress Lucy, and her ambition to join the magical Fairy Tail Guild. On her journey she encounters Natsu, a young boy, who is looking for Igneel the Salamander. After a brief adventure she offers him lunch and Natsu explains that Igneel is a dragon while Lucy talks about her dreams to join the Fairy Tail Guild. Shortly afterwards, she is tricked and abducted by Bora of Prominence, who was posing as Salamander of Fairy Tail, to be sold as a slave. She is rescued by Natsu, who is revealed as Salamander and a true member of Fairy Tail Guild. He offers her membership into the guild, and Lucy gladly accepts. From that point on Natsu and Lucy form a team. Thus begins their adventures as they perform missions for the Fairy Tail guild.



*19:* _D. Gray-Man_


D. Gray-Man (2004-) by Hoshino Katsura
Runs in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story of D.Gray-man takes place on a fictional Earth at the end of the 19th century. The plot mostly centers around Allen Walker, a young British boy who is a member of The Black Order; a secretive organization whose members are known as Exorcists. The Order's primary mission is to stop The Millennium Earl, an ancient demonic sorcerer who intends to 'cleanse' the world by destroying all life on it.
> 
> Exorcists are specially chosen humans who are gifted with the ability to control and use Innocence, a divine substance created in ages past to combat the Earl. According to the Order's history, at the end of The Great Flood, 109 fragments of Innocence were scattered around the world. Once an Innocence fragment is matched to its compatible user, it can become a weapon or tool for the user to wield in the battle against the Earl.
> 
> Throughout the story, Allen is introduced to more Exorcists, including Yu Kanda, Lenalee Lee, Lavi, Miranda Lotto, and Arystar Krory. Assisting Allen and the Exorcists is a team of scientists and handlers led by Komui Lee, a Supervisor of the Black Order and Lenalee's older brother. Allen's master and mentor is the enigmatic Cross Marian, one of the five Exorcist Generals of the Black Order, who at the beginning of the story has mysteriously disappeared. In the course of completing their missions, Allen and his fellow Exorcists are introduced to the other Generals: Kevin Yeegar, Froi Tiedoll, Cloud Nine, and Winters Sokaro.



*18:* _Bastard!!_


Bastard!! (198 by Kazushi Hagiwara
Runs in Ultra Jump by Shueisha 


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> In Bastard!!, the Kingdom of Meta-Rikana is attacked by four armies. This prompts Dark Schneider, a wizard, to awaken within the body of 14-year old Lucian Lenren.
> 
> Bastard!!'s history is about sorcery, revenge, and other power struggles in a Dungeons & Dragons-like world. It is a dystopian world, where people need magic to survive against wild beasts, and evil monsters. There are endless rulers, each one with his own army of knights and mages, who fight for survival against those beasts and the armies of multiple evil sorcerers. This world can be perfectly described by the words from the opening:
> 
> ...



*17:* _Slam Dunk_


Slam Dunk (1990-1996) by Takehiko Inoue
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The main character of this manga is Hanamichi Sakuragi, who started out as an outcast who fights as a method to gain power and publicity, becoming the leader of a gang. Hanamichi, being very unpopular with girls, has been rejected by them fifty times. Yet, he finds out that Haruko Akagi is the girl of his dreams, and is happy when she's not scared of him like all the other girls he has asked out.
> 
> Haruko, who recognizes Hanamichi's athleticism, introduces him to the Shohoku basketball team. Hanamichi was reluctant to join the team at first because he had no previous background in any sports and thought that basketball was a game for losers (also because the fiftieth girl rejected him for a basketball player). Sakuragi, despite his immaturity and hot temper, proves to be a natural athlete with potential and joins the team in order to impress Haruko and prove that he is worthy of her. Kadae Rukawa - Sakuragi's bitter rival (both on the basketball court and love, even when Rukawa doesn't acknowledge Haruko's crush on him), the star rookie and a "girl magnet" - joins the team at the same time. Hisashi Mitsui, an ex-junior high school MVP, and Ryota Miyagi , a short but fast player, both also rejoin the team and together these four struggle to complete team captain Takenori Akagi's dream of making Shohoku the national champion. Together, these misfits gain publicity and the once little known Shohoku basketball team becomes an all-star contender in Japan.



*16:* _Yu Yu Hakusho_


Yu Yu Hakusho (1990-1994) by Yoshihiro Togashi
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Yusuke Urameshi is a street-brawling delinquent with a tough guy approach to everything. Yusuke's mother Atsuko, an alcoholic, had him at the age of 15 and shows little interest in raising her son. He has a reserved seat in the guidance counselor's office, and numerous other delinquents in the city are trying to take him on. Yusuke is pretty fed up with life.
> 
> However, no one expects a sudden act of heroism on his part: he dies trying to save a little boy from a speeding car. In fact, when he arrives in the afterlife, he is informed that no one was expecting him to die that way, and were not prepared for his arrival.
> 
> After numerous tests to gauge his worth, Yusuke is eventually revived, and is assigned to work for the Spirit Realm as a detective investigating demonic cases in the human world. He comes into spiritual abilities of his own, and enlists the help of numerous friends from Reikai (spirit world), Makai (demon world, translated in the English manga as the Demon Plane) and Ningenkai (human world) to aid him in his cases as they fight off demons and humans seeking to rule over all three worlds.


​


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 4, 2008)

Fruits Basket beat out Battle Angel Alita? Now I'm scared for my life that Naruto or Bleach will beat JJBA


----------



## Gene (Jan 4, 2008)

lol Fairy Tail

-_____-


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Wait....D.Gray Man's by CLAMP? 0_o


----------



## Gene (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's an error. D.Gray-man's by Hoshino Katsura.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

*15:* _Bleach_


Bleach (2001-) by Tite Kubo
Runs in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story opens with the sudden appearance of the shinigami, Rukia Kuchiki, in Ichigo Kurosaki's bedroom. She is surprised at his ability to see her, but their resulting conversation is interrupted by the appearance of a hollow, an evil spirit. After Rukia is severely wounded while trying to protect Ichigo, she intends to transfer half her powers to Ichigo, hoping to give him the opportunity to face the hollow on equal footing. Ichigo unintentionally absorbs almost all her powers instead, allowing him to defeat the hollow with ease.
> 
> The next day, Rukia appears in Ichigo's classroom as a transfer student. Much to his surprise, she appears to be a normal human. She theorizes that it was the unusual strength of Ichigo's spirit that caused him to absorb almost all her powers, thus leaving her stranded in the human world. Rukia has transferred herself into a gigai — an artificial human body — while waiting to recover her abilities. In the meantime, Ichigo must take over her job as a shinigami, battling hollows and guiding lost souls to Soul Society.



*14:* _Rurouni Kenshin_


Rurouni Kenshin (1994-1999) by Nobuhiro Watsuki
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> the story starts with Kamiya Kaoru mistaking Himura Kenshin for a murderer known as "Hitokiri Battosai". When she sees Kenshin's reverse-bladed sword, or sakabatou, she allows that he could not be the murderer and runs off in hot pursuit. Kenshin saves her from certain death in battle against the real murderer, who claims to be a practitioner of Kamiya Kasshin Ryu, Kaoru's own style. Kenshin takes her back to her dojo and Kaoru tells him of recent events while a man named Hiruma Kihei patches up her arm. Later, it turns out that Kihei and the murderer, whose real name is Hiruma Gohei, were working together to try and get Kaoru to sell the dojo. The brothers Hiruma take Kaoru hostage and sic their goons on Kenshin, who takes them all out with his superior speed and sword skill. Before destroying Kaoru's dojo floor with Gohei's face, Kenshin tells everyone that "Hitokiri Battosai doesn't use Kamiya Kasshin Ryu, but an ancient style of the Sengoku era that pits one against many: Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu. If not for such a sword, the body count would increase tenfold" (Watsuki 46). Thus having revealed his identity, Kenshin makes ready to leave -- until Kaoru asks for his name and for him to stay. He does, which starts the saga that spans three arcs and twenty-seven more books.



*12:* _Akira & Vagabond [TIE]_


Akira (1982-1990) by Katsuhiro Otomo 
Ran in Weekly Young Magazine by Kodansha



			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> Kaneda is a bike gang leader whose close friend Tetsuo gets involved in a government secret project known as Akira. On his way to save Tetsuo, Kaneda runs into a group of anti-government activists, greedy politicians, irresponsible scientists and a powerful military leader. The confrontation sparks off Tetsuo's supernatural power leading to bloody death, a coup attempt and the final battle in Tokyo Olympiad where Akira's secrets were buried 30 years ago




Vagabond (199 by Takehiko Inoue
Runs in Weekly Morning by Kodansha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Vagabond (バガボンド, Bagabondo?) is an ongoing manga by Takehiko Inoue, adapted from the fictionalized accounts by Eiji Yoshikawa of the samurai Miyamoto Musashi (宮本武蔵, Miyamoto Musashi? 1584–1645).



*11:* _Hajime no Ippo_


Hajime no Ippo (1990-) by Jyoji "George" Morikawa
Runs in Weekly Shonen Magazine by Kodansha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Ippo Makunouchi is a very shy high school student who never had the time to make friends because he was always busy helping his mother with the family charter boat fishing business. Because he kept to himself, a group of bullies lead by Umezawa got into the habit of picking on him. On one particular day these bullies decided to give him a rather serious beating, but a middle-weight professional boxer who was passing by stopped the bullies and took the injured Ippo to the Kamogawa Gym (鴨川ボクシングジム, Kamogawa Bokushingu Jimu?), owned by retired boxer Genji Kamogawa, to treat his wounds. After Ippo awoke to the sounds of boxers training, the boxer who saved him, Mamoru Takamura, tried to cheer Ippo up by letting him vent his frustrations on a sandbag. It was then that they had their first glimpse into Ippo's talent for boxing. After that incident, Ippo started his regular training and began his path in Japan's professional boxing.
> 
> The story focuses heavily on character development, even during the matches something is learned about the fighters. Ippo and his friendly rivalry with Miyata is the main draw in the early part of the series. That later changes to Ippo's path towards the Japanese Featherweight Championship and eventually the world championship. Along the way we are given glimpses into the other side character's pasts, motivations, relationships to others and current boxing trials.


​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

ok I'll let you all stew on this before I reveal the top 10 tomorrow



Gene said:


> Yeah, that's an error. D.Gray-man's by Hoshino Katsura.



 I'll fix this.  I blame copypaste
EDIT: ignore the double Fairy TAIL. it's supposed to be Bleach.

EDIT2: ok that should have un fucked up the list.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hohoho this list is gonna get sooo much fanboy whining 

Gonna sit back and enjoy the ride~


----------



## vanh (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for your hardwork Admiral. You really take time to make the list. First post should be updated to help everyone keep track with the list more easily I think =)


*Spoiler*: _my thought on the result_ 



Slamdunk, Vagabond and HnI can't even make their ways to the top 10, and I was like wow  ?

I didn't expect Bleach, Fruit Baskets to rank that high , also GTO to rank that low.

Ranks of Reborn, Eyeshield 21, Fairy tail , and DGM are actually surprising to me, for I always think they are overrated. Butit's just me I guess. Very interesting. 




I'm looking forward to seeing top 10 <3


----------



## Codde (Jan 4, 2008)

Wasn't surprised by any of the rankings save for Fairy Tail being #20. Didn't expect it to be that high, same with Slam Dunk being lower than I thought it would.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

vanh said:


> Thanks for your hardwork Admiral. You really take time to make the list. First post should be updated to help everyone keep track with the list more easily I think =)



check the OP now



Code said:


> Wasn't surprised by any of the rankings save for Fairy Tail being #20. Didn't expect it to be that high, same with Slam Dunk being lower than I thought it would.



Yeah Fairy Tail and Rave Master were both firmly in the 40's but then on the last couple days of voting it got a mega boost


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2008)

Am I right in guessing that Berserk is somewhere in the top ten? Haven't seen it on the list so far...


----------



## El Torero (Jan 5, 2008)

Naruto and Fullmetal Alchemist will be in the Top-10

And I hope Gintama in Top-10 too, but it won´t happen  (why no love for Gintama? It was the 7th most sold manga in the world last year!)


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 5, 2008)

I can not believe that Ippo didnt make it into the top ten and for bleach to make it to number 15 is just wrong on every level that there is... Slam Dunk only reaching 17 is also boo!


----------



## MdB (Jan 5, 2008)

Bleach, number 15. 

Lots of unexpected rankings.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Hunter X Hunter (1998-*??endoftime??*)


Lol QFT


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2008)

Hajime No Ippo and Rurouni Kenshin not making the top ten was pretty suprising. And how the holy hell did Bleach rank higher than Slam Dunk? Seriously what's with this world?

I also thought Drangon Ball was garunteed to be in the top five, but whatever. At any rate I'm glad that FMA is gonna end up being in the top five, it's definatley deserving of such a position.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 5, 2008)

So One Piece, FMA, Monster, and Berserk are still left. The only one I can think of left is *barfs* Death Note.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> So One Piece, FMA, Monster, and Berserk are still left. The only one I can think of left is *barfs* Death Note.


well there goes my dramatic build up.

*5:* _Death Note_


Death Note (2003-2006) by Tsugumi Ohba (story) & Takeshi Obata (art)
Ran in Weekly Shonen Jump by Shueisha



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Light Yagami is an extremely intelligent young man who resents the crime and corruption in the world. His life undergoes a drastic change in the year 2003, when he discovers a mysterious notebook, known as the "Death Note", lying on the ground. The Death Note's instructions claim that if a human's name is written within it, that person shall die. Light is initially skeptical of the Death Note's authenticity, believing it is just a prank. However, after experimenting with it and killing two criminals, Light is forced to admit that the Death Note is real. After meeting with the previous owner of the Death Note, a shinigami named Ryuk, Light seeks to become "the God of the new world" by passing his judgment on criminals.
> 
> Soon, the number of inexplicable deaths of reported criminals catches the attention of the International Police Organization and a mysterious detective known only as "L". L quickly learns that the serial killer, dubbed by the public as "Kira" (derived from the Japanese pronunciation of the word "Killer"), is located in Japan. L also concludes that Kira can kill people without laying a finger on them. Light realizes that L will be his greatest nemesis, and a game of psychological cat and mouse between the two begins.



*4:* _Fullmetal Alchemist_


Fullmetal Alchemist (2001-) by Hiromu Arakawa
Runs in Monthly Shonen Gangan by Square Enix



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist is a science fantasy manga set in the early 20th century in a country called Amestris in an alternate-historical Earth with technology dating from early 20th century Europe. In this alternate world, the exaggerated science of alchemy is heavily used in conjunction with acretian soul wanderers, but takes on a further fantastic element not seen in real-life alchemy. Real-world alchemists attempted to transmute gold and diamonds from lesser metals. In the fictional world of the series, alchemy becomes the science of transmuting matter into a different form of that same matter (following the rule of equivalent exchange) through the use of transmutation circles—based on real-world science, yet also magical, with seemingly infinite uses. Talented alchemists may apply to take a State Alchemist test to join the Amestris military's State Alchemists.
> 
> Edward and Alphonse Elric were children living in the rural village of Risembool in the country of Amestris. Their father Hohenheim (Hohenheim of Light in the anime and Van Hohenheim in the manga), a talented alchemist, had left home when Edward was very young and Alphonse was still an infant. Years later, their mother, Trisha Elric, died of a terminal illness. After their mother's death, they lived with Winry and her grandmother until finding a teacher to teach them alchemy. After completing training, they came home with the intent of reviving their mother with the transmutation circle they found in their father's notes and made the attempt soon after acquiring the circle. However, this attempt failed, resulting in a twisted mass of flesh and bone at the cost of Edward's left leg and Alphonse's entire body. In a desperate effort to save his brother, Edward sacrificed his right arm to affix his brother's soul to a suit of armor. After that, Edward's left leg and right arm are fitted with two sets of Automail, a type of advanced prosthetic limb. In the original Japanese, the term "Fullmetal" is used to describe a person who is stubborn. In the series it is often attributed by minor characters to Ed's automail arm and leg, or Al's armor body. In the sixth manga volume, as well as episode 8 of the anime, it is revealed that when an alchemist becomes a State Alchemist, he or she is given a special title. Edward's title was Fullmetal, making him the Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 
> A State Alchemist by the name of Roy Mustang arrives during the failed human transmutation. After seeing their skill at alchemy, Mustang suggested that the way for the two boys to achieve their goals would be to become State Alchemists and work for him. Spurred on by the man's proposal, Edward set out to become a State Alchemist, enabling him to use the resources available to State Alchemists to discover a way to restore what he and Alphonse had lost. The brothers eventually learn of the Philosopher's Stone and set off in search of it as a means to restore their bodies. Along the way they discover secrets about the Philosopher's Stone they never wanted to know, and find others who seek it as well, doing almost whatever they can to get their hands on it.


​


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't say that I'm entirely surprised OP won. 

At least Berserk and Monster made it so high. 

Good job on the list.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't believe one piece won >__________________________________<

awesome work compiling it all AA, some surprises, but an interesting list none the less


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

moridin said:


> I can't believe one piece won >__________________________________<
> 
> awesome work compiling it all AA, some surprises, but an interesting list none the less



it had a 25% difference in vote from Berserk and it held the lead from the first day, had voting gone on for 3-4 days though, Berserk _might _have pulled off a win.

also that's not all, later I'm going to post the Honorable Mentions


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Good job on the list, pretty interesting read.


----------



## akatsukifan1111 (Jan 5, 2008)

i wish naruto and bleach got he higher still but i like death note and that was #5 and i like one piece and that was 1.  I dont really like monster that much just because the graphics kinda suck.  Berserk is pretty kool though.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

How does the "graphics" in Monster suck?

Are you saying the art is bad?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> it had a 25% difference in vote from Berserk and it held the lead from the first day, had voting gone on for 3-4 days though, Berserk _might _have pulled off a win.
> 
> also that's not all, later I'm going to post the Honorable Mentions



oh awesome :3

if we were to repeat this later in the year, but leaving it open say 2 weeks for votes and making forum wide announcements to get a really comprehensive NF take on it

a) would you feel that was a bit mean and your hard work in setting this up might be overlooked

and b) would you fancy helping out with it all.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 5, 2008)

lol sorry about killing the dramatic buildup. Just typed without thinking lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2008)

^Lol. 

That is one fucked up list if you ask me. Manga's like Blade of the Immortal, Beck beat by shit like KHR and Dgrayman. It's just pains my heart. 
I only watched JJBA anime and I thought it was OK at best, but how the hell did it wind up in the top 10? I didn't know it was that popular.
Anyway One Piece #1, that's probably my biggest disappointment in that list. How could OP win against manga's like, Vagabond, Monster, 20th CB, Blade of the Immortal, Akira, Berserk and the list goes on and on. 
More people should read other stuff then WSJ manga's. I'm not saying OP is bad, but there are enough manga's that are better than OP.

Anyway, thanks for making that list Admiral Akainu. Must've been a nightmare.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2008)

lol chrno crusade didnt even make into the list yet is better then atleast half of the winners x_x..


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Lol.
> 
> That is one fucked up list if you ask me. Manga's like Blade of the Immortal, Beck beat by shit like KHR and Dgrayman. It's just pains my heart.
> I only watched JJBA anime and I thought it was OK at best, but how the hell did it wind up in the top 10? I didn't know it was that popular.
> ...



You shouldn't judge JJBA by its anime since most of the manga wasn't even animated. 

And JJBA is popular as hell in Japan. It's a cult classic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2008)

like dbz


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

moridin said:


> oh awesome :3
> 
> if we were to repeat this later in the year, but leaving it open say 2 weeks for votes and making forum wide announcements to get a really comprehensive NF take on it
> 
> ...



yeah that would have been good, forum wide anouncement would have stirred great participation, not that 61 isn't good.

a). nah it's ok.

b). sure.



Haohmaru said:


> Anyway, thanks for making that list Admiral Akainu. Must've been a nightmare.



the vote counting was the main thing



Violent Man said:


> lol sorry about killing the dramatic buildup. Just typed without thinking lol.



Nah it's ok, it's not as if I'd hold a grudge or something


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Lol.
> 
> That is one fucked up list if you ask me. Manga's like Blade of the Immortal, Beck beat by shit like KHR and Dgrayman. It's just pains my heart.
> I only watched JJBA anime and I thought it was OK at best, but how the hell did it wind up in the top 10? I didn't know it was that popular.
> ...



Don't blame Aikanu for the list, blame the members.  I think the list is quite solid and while I don't agree with some of the placing I'm glad that some of my favorites where so high.

And you should really read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.  a 13 episode OVA cannot contain the awesome that is 90+ Volumes of work.  It is easily the best Shonen I have ever read.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm glad that _Berserk_ and _Monster_ got their deserved props.

I dunno about _One Piece_ being in at the top place, though -- don't get me wrong, it's not a bad series, but for it to be at _number one_? Wow.


----------



## vanh (Jan 5, 2008)

One Piece winning this contest, is the biggest surprise.I thought first place was gonna be Berserk  But this is also a popularity contest in a way, so it can't be helped. But Naruto winning 10th place is meh.

Well, we should blame ourselves, if our favourite series can't go higher the the rankings. We like them, but never really tried hard enough to promote the series to people in the Library Floor 2, as well as to members on NF as a whole. We keep it to ourselves, but forgot we're just the minority, and when it came to voting, we lost. I had the desire to vote for some series of Adachi, but I knew nobody else would vote, and it's a shame. 

Take Berserk for example. I still remember when everybody wore Berserk avvy/sig combo. That was because Jkingler really did an awesome job in his pimping project.Probably the best manga pimping project on NF. Everybody knew of Berserk, girl guy gay w/e. But guess why Vagabond, which can be considered on par with Berserk , is not that popular ? Not as gory or not containing as much sex ? I guess not.

Passing through people's lists in this thread, we can easily see the difference in taste. Some lists only have shoujos, while some only seinen, and some only popular mainstream manga. Can't say which list is better than which. But I mean, we haven't got some really impressive move to get people involved in reading some underrated but awesome series. 

My point is, if having time to find flaw in the list, we think of a way to change the people's taste.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Why the fuck did ghey ass One Piece win?

EDIT: Dragon Ball got beat out by FMA and Death Note? Seriously, what has happened to the human race? Death Note and FMA, and pretty much every other manga on that list would not exist if it weren't for Dragon Ball. Seriously, even if you don't LIKE Dragon Ball, it's had the most impact on manga/anime of all time, IMO, even more so that Pokemon, Sailor Moon and Naruto. Hell, even when we were kids, even when we didn't know what fucking anime was, there was Dragon Ball Z. 

Sorry about that rant, but, FUCK, Akira Toriyama does not deserve this kind of crap.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> Why the fuck did ghey ass One Piece win?
> 
> EDIT: Dragon Ball got beat out by FMA and Death Note? Seriously, what has happened to the human race? Death Note and FMA, and pretty much every other manga on that list would not exist if it weren't for Dragon Ball. Seriously, even if you don't LIKE Dragon Ball, it's had the most impact on manga/anime of all time, IMO, even more so that Pokemon, Sailor Moon and Naruto. Hell, even when we were kids, even when we didn't know what fucking anime was, there was Dragon Ball Z.
> 
> Sorry about that rant, but, FUCK, Akira Toriyama does not deserve this kind of crap.



It's opinions man, you gotta deal with it.  And just cause it's the original doesn't make it the best...


----------



## Codde (Jan 5, 2008)

I doubt you'll find a poll where everyone will agree with the results. 

I would've expected Hunter x Hunter and Naruto to be a bit higher. One Piece and Berserk getting the top spots isn't too surpriisng. Though out of the top 10, the only ones I'd place in my top 5 would be One Piece, Dragonball, and Monster. 



> Anyway One Piece #1, that's probably my biggest disappointment in that list. How could OP win against manga's like, Vagabond, Monster, 20th CB, Blade of the Immortal, Akira, Berserk and the list goes on and on.
> More people should read other stuff then WSJ manga's. I'm not saying OP is bad, but there are enough manga's that are better than OP.


It could also be about people simply enjoying the manga more as opposed to reading only Weekly Shounen Jump manga (an "excuse" I see many times when a certain type of series gets the top spot). I've read at least a few chapters of every manga on the list except Akira and would still put One Piece high up there. You could also simply look at the lists of those who voted One Piece.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> Why the fuck did ghey ass One Piece win?
> 
> EDIT: Dragon Ball got beat out by FMA and Death Note? Seriously, what has happened to the human race? Death Note and FMA, and pretty much every other manga on that list would not exist if it weren't for Dragon Ball. Seriously, even if you don't LIKE Dragon Ball, it's had the most impact on manga/anime of all time, IMO, even more so that Pokemon, Sailor Moon and Naruto. Hell, even when we were kids, even when we didn't know what fucking anime was, there was Dragon Ball Z.
> 
> Sorry about that rant, but, FUCK, Akira Toriyama does not deserve this kind of crap.



OP won because Akira Toriyama and Oda are gay lovers. 

WTF @ no Astroboy though. The original deserves some respect.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> It's opinions man, you gotta deal with it.  And just cause it's the original doesn't make it the best...



It just pisses me off that a blatant Dragon Ball rip off beat out Dragon Ball.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

Dragon Ball Rip-Off?


SMH @ No Cyborg 009 or Phoenix


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

One Piece is a rip off of DB, and you know it. Oda's a Toriyama fanboy, just like Kishimoto.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> One Piece is a rip off of DB, and you know it. Oda's a Toriyama fanboy, just like Kishimoto.



Do you read OP?  It's not a DB ripoff in the least.  Quit being a fanboy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> One Piece is a rip off of DB, and you know it. Oda's a Toriyama fanboy, just like Kishimoto.



Sure it has some similarities(most stories do) but it's not a rip off. The settings are different, the characters are, the fighting system, the main goal and all that jazz are different.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> Do you read OP?  It's not a DB ripoff in the least.  Quit being a fanboy.



I've read One Piece in Shonen Jump, and characters like Luffy bear a huge similarity to Son Goku.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

And Goku shares similarities with people like Kinnikuman but no one here is saying Dragon Ball is a Kinnikuman rip-off.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've read One Piece in Shonen Jump, and characters like Luffy bear a huge similarity to Son Goku.



He bears a resemblance to a LOT of shonen stereotypes.  That being said OP is in no way a DB ripoff.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 5, 2008)

Dragonball, Death Note, Naruto, Bleach, Black Cat...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Whatever. I still think Dragon Ball should have ranked higher. I mean, come on... Death Note?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Why is it that people seem to hate Death Note after it became an anime?
Before the anime all i heard bout it was praise and shit, one of the reasons i started to read it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why is it that people seem to hate Death Note after it became an anime?
> Before the anime all i heard bout it was praise and shit, one of the reasons i started to read it.



I still think Death Note is a solid read.  Just not as great as others make it out to be.  But I don't hate it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

Because it got a lot more popular after it became an anime (at least on NF). And when a show becomes popular, it gets its fair share of haters.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never liked it. It's way too emo for me, seriously. I didn't even know it HAD an anime, I've always hated it. And the fangirls... uh. >_>


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've never liked it. It's way too emo for me, seriously. I didn't even know it HAD an anime, I've always hated it. And the fangirls... uh. >_>



You should read Monster if you haven't.  it's loads better.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

I've seen Monster, and I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've never liked it. It's way too emo for me, seriously. I didn't even know it HAD an anime, I've always hated it. And the fangirls... uh. >_>


Been awhile since i read it so it might be just me not remembering here, but what was emo bout it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

SMH @ DN beating 20th Century Boys.

Friend >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Light


----------



## Codde (Jan 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why is it that people seem to hate Death Note after it became an anime?
> Before the anime all i heard bout it was praise and shit, one of the reasons i started to read it.


From what I recall, it's always recieved a lot of hate for it's last few volumes.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

Forget about Friend. Post-timeskip Kenji was better than every bishie in DN.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> SMH @ DN beating 20th Century Boys.
> 
> Friend >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Light



I agree with you on this one.  

And Cell you should read Monster, it flows much better for some reason.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Been awhile since i read it so it might be just me not remembering here, but what was emo bout it?



To me, it seemed emo. The characters, the story in general... I dunno, I'm more into either ecchi comedy n' stuff or just guys killing each other.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Forget about Friend. Post-timeskip Kenji was better than every bishie in DN.



Don't forget Otcho.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think there was anything inherently 'emo' about _Death Note_, just that it seemed to attract quite a large emo fanbase, which unfairly tarnished the series itself. To me, 'emo' is a word that relates to a juvenile/crass display of emotion, or wallowing in melancholia simply for the _sake_ of it. _Death Note_ doesn't really fit that at all -- it's morbid, but there's nothing juvenile or crass about it, and it goes about exploring dark themes fairly well (if not as well as some of the really good manga series' out there). It's gotten underrated lately because of the anime and massive surge in fanboys/fangirls and thus falling out of the good graces of many elitists. It's a solid series, and I'd say that it _does_ easily top Dragonball/Dragonball Z except in the area of influence.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

Code said:


> From what I recall, it's always recieved a lot of hate for it's last few volumes.



yep, practically everyone I know sorely missed L's presence.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Code said:


> From what I recall, it's always recieved a lot of hate for it's last few volumes.


Yeah true, i forgot that like half the manga/anime population seem to hate the Near/Mello arc.
I thought it was the exact same shit but without L.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

No one liked a villain who looked like a shouta and likes to play with dolls.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah true, i forgot that like half the manga/anime population seem to hate the Near/Mello arc.
> I thought it was the exact same shit but without L.



Thats another reason people disliked it, it was redundant.  Plus the ending sucked ass.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

I personally thought DN was simply astounding up till the Near arc started. The whole 2nd part felt so weak compared to the first part.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 5, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> I personally thought DN was simply astounding up till the Near arc started. The whole 2nd part felt so weak compared to the first part.



Gotta agree there, there was definitely a decline.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't particularly agree with DB at a higher spot than JJBA. They are both classics, but JJBA has DB beat in all areas except for influence. I also think that DB should have beaten OP for obvious reasons. 

Dont make me begin with how undeserving DN is


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 6, 2008)

1 Berserk
2 JJBA
3 Zetman
4 One piece
5 D. Gray Man

Only five I feel comfortable nominating.


----------



## Darts (Jan 6, 2008)

Name a manga that is similar to Death Note, but better. (Prior Near anyways)


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

Darts said:


> Name a manga that is similar to Death Note, but better. (Prior Near anyways)



_Monster_ makes _Death Note_ look like trash. Same kind of dark and mysterious tone, but just done better in pretty much every respect.


----------



## atom (Jan 6, 2008)

How is One Piece above Dragonball? How is JJBA below Dragonball?

1.) JJBA
2.) Dragonball
3.) Monster.

Thats teh offical


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

_Dragonball_ above _Monster_?

Whaa...

Unless your list is ONLY talking about influence, that's just crazy. In terms of quality (dialogue, characters, plot, pacing, art, themes, etc) _Dragonball_ wouldn't even make my top ten.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

A decent list overall, much better than the anime one at least.

I would rank several of the shounen lower and the seinen higher but that's just my opinion.  Battle Angel Alita was far too low though...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2008)

Has no one else read Sanctuary ?!  
Also, I can't believe I'm the only person who even put down Battle Royal or Detective Conan. do people hate them that much ????

Anyway, thanks for doing the list Admiral. Interesting to see some of the placements. I didn't realize Bleach had so many fans. -- Most of the other stuff people are complaining about I expected to be placed around where they are though. D-grayman was really surprisng however. ----

Monster and JJBA are way to high in my opinion though, although I can understandable why Monsters is so high. With regards to JJBA though, unless the series gets 100x better after part one, why do people go on about it?  Part 1 started out well before the stuff with the mask. That is to say, the stuff with dio and jojo. However, after that it just went downhill.. and finally the parts with Dio and his Vamp minions was ugh. I've literally tried to finish reading part 1 like 5 times and simply can't. I've only gotten as far as past Zeppo death.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2008)

Akira being so low is kind of odd as well.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 6, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:
			
		

> Has no one else read Sanctuary ?!


I was going to add 2 more to my list I only did 8 because I could not decide on what to put for my final 2 when I finally decided on Sanctuary and Worst most probably.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think that One Piece would have been number one had there been a point system and a longer dedicated voting period.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 6, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Monster and JJBA are way to high in my opinion though, although I can understandable why Monsters is so high. With regards to JJBA though, unless the series gets 100x better after part one, why do people go on about it?  Part 1 started out well before the stuff with the mask. That is to say, the stuff with dio and jojo. However, after that it just went downhill.. and finally the parts with Dio and his Vamp minions was ugh. I've literally tried to finish reading part 1 like 5 times and simply can't. I've only gotten as far as past Zeppo death.



If you are not hooked by the time Part 2 starts, this series is not for you.

It probably ranked so high because it had a large surge of popularity latley, and it's one of the most creative shonens for a long time.
I just say you should keep on reading, i guess Part 1 can seem a little cliche since it's the first part.

About the list, it actually don't surprise me that Berserk, One Piece and Monster ranked so high as they did.
Mostly surprised that One Piece came before Berserk, that was probably the biggest surprise.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

@Redux, You should keep reading JJBA.  I think it's the best shounen out there.  The strategies for fights are always amazing and the art and characters get a lot better as well.   When Stands come into play things get really interesting.

I don't get your problem with Monster though, what didn't you like about that series?


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 6, 2008)

Monster is a masterpiece, it deserves to be up there.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Has no one else read Sanctuary ?!
> Also, I can't believe I'm the only person who even put down Battle Royal or Detective Conan. do people hate them that much ????
> 
> Anyway, thanks for doing the list Admiral. Interesting to see some of the placements. I didn't realize Bleach had so many fans. -- Most of the other stuff people are complaining about I expected to be placed around where they are though. D-grayman was really surprisng however. ----
> ...



Why is Monster too high?


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 6, 2008)

What problems me is Naruto being on the Top 10 

Also a little bit OP being first, even though i love it, there are far better.


----------



## Segan (Jan 6, 2008)

For frickin's sake, it's only a representation of 61 people's ratings. It's not like the thread title holds any significance anyway...


----------



## Darts (Jan 6, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> _Monster_ makes _Death Note_ look like trash. Same kind of dark and mysterious tone, but just done better in pretty much every respect.


I've heard this crap a million times and I dont know who started it.

How, in any way, is Death Note even slightly mysterious? EVERYTHING is revealed to the readers, from the protagonist/antagonist/side characters perspective. DN goes through a logical process to explain most of the characters
actions. (Again, pre-Near anyways) And dark? lol.

Gonna finish this some other time.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

Darts said:


> I've heard this crap a million times and I dont know who started it.
> 
> How, in any way, is Death Note even slightly mysterious? EVERYTHING is revealed to the readers, from the protagonist/antagonist/side characters perspective. DN goes through a logical process to explain most of the characters
> actions. (Again, pre-Near anyways) And dark? lol.
> ...



When I said ‘mysterious’ I was thinking more along the lines of a tone of intrigue that permeates the series -- it’s not necessarily mysterious to the _reader_, but the manipulations-within-manipulations and twists that continue to pop up are classic traits of fiction that revolves around mystery, and the characters themselves are all caught up in said mystery, with L trying to untangle the case and Light attempting to guess L’s next move, etc. That was probably just a case of bad wording, more than anything. 

But yes, I _would_ call it dark. Obviously nowhere near something like _Berserk_ level, but it’s not exactly sunshine and flowers either, is it? It’s a story that revolves around mass murdering and the moral implications of this. That, within itself, is a fairly dark theme, even if it’s explored in a lukewarm fashion. The atmosphere/art style also contributes to this tone.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> Don't blame Aikanu for the list, blame the members.  I think the list is quite solid and while I don't agree with some of the placing I'm glad that some of my favorites where so high.
> 
> And you should really read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.  a 13 episode OVA cannot contain the awesome that is 90+ Volumes of work.  It is easily the best Shonen I have ever read.


Where the hell did I blame the list on Aikanu :S. I'm just saying that the list sucks. I mean the top 10 ain't that bad (I would replace Naruto, JJBA(just because I haven't read it), Death Note & One Piece with other manga). The rest of that list makes doesn't make a lot of sense. 
I didn't like the concept of JJBA. So I doubt I'll start reading it.


----------



## Darts (Jan 6, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> When I said ‘mysterious’ I was thinking more along the lines of a tone of intrigue that permeates the series -- it’s not necessarily mysterious to the _reader_, but the manipulations-within-manipulations and twists that continue to pop up are classic traits of fiction that revolves around mystery, and the characters themselves are all caught up in said mystery, with L trying to untangle the case and Light attempting to guess L’s next move, etc. That was probably just a case of bad wording, more than anything.


In short, they both have one guy chasing after another. With manipulations and twists.
One offers a completely different experience to the other and to say that Monster makes DN look like trash is ignorant.



> But yes, I _would_ call it dark. Obviously nowhere near something like _Berserk_ level, but it’s not exactly sunshine and flowers either, is it? It’s a story that revolves around mass murdering and the moral implications of this. That, within itself, is a fairly dark theme, even if it’s explored in a lukewarm fashion. The atmosphere/art style also contributes to this tone.


They hardly explore that theme. Sure it has dark elements (DEATHS! MANIPULATIONS!) but its hardly dark. Would you say Naruto is dark? Come to think of it, you might as well say Naruto is "mysterious" also just because it has one guy chasing after another, and there are "twists and turns". Are you going to recommend Monster to someone whos favourite manga is Naruto?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

Except that Monster is better at displaying ambiguous morality.  It has much better character depth and emotion.  The plot is far more intricate without being convoluted.  There is more depth to minor characters in Monster than there are to most main characters in a shounen manga.  

The first half of Death Note was very good, but to compare it to Monster is ridiculous imo.

Edit- That chapter where Johan sends that boy into the red-light district was more powerful and heartbreaking then anything Death Note ever did.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2008)

Darts said:


> In short, they both have one guy chasing after another. With manipulations and twists.
> One offers a completely different experience to the other and to say that Monster makes DN look like trash is ignorant.



How is saying Monster makes DN look like trash ignorant? Do you really want to compare overall plot, character depth/development, art?

If so, Monster does make DN look like trash. 




> They hardly explore that theme. Sure it has dark elements (DEATHS! MANIPULATIONS!) but its hardly dark. Would you say Naruto is dark? Come to think of it, you might as well say Naruto is "mysterious" also just because it has one guy chasing after another, and there are "twists and turns". Are you going to recommend Monster to someone whos favourite manga is Naruto?



How is it not dark? Even the whole environment is pretty dark at most times (raining, dark places,etc.). And it's entire theme is pretty dark since I doubt death and other moral implications could hardly be considered as some "light" topics.


----------



## Darts (Jan 6, 2008)

Too bad that's not what everyone looks for.
Spending time on developing side characters to display ambiguous morality is what made Monster 18 volumes. Do we really care about some of the side characters? Do we still don't get the point that there is not a fine line between good and evil after 109283219 examples?
Introduce character, revealed to be "different" (Good<->Evil, existing character, etc) It's one thing to add depths to all your characters, it's another thing when we know more about the background of side characters than the main.

Face it. Neither manga can replace the other.



~Shin~ said:


> How is saying Monster makes DN look like trash ignorant? Do you really want to compare overall plot, character depth/development, art?
> 
> If so, Monster does make DN look like trash.


Plot-Show me a timeline of Monster. (Prior child Johan operation)
Character-Previous post. Oh and name all the characters you can (woot for wiki)
Art-Preference of style really. Both very detailed.



> How is it not dark? Even the whole environment is pretty dark at most times (raining, dark places,etc.). And it's entire theme is pretty dark since I doubt death and other moral implications could hardly be considered as some "light" topics.


So is Naruto a mystery manga?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, I guess some people don't like emotional depth, a vast array of interweaving characters, and an intricate plot.

I don't care about those people.

If you're implying there's some sort of plot hole with the timeline please point it out yourself.  Not that it matters compared to the giant Xanatos Roulette that is Death Note.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2008)

Darts said:


> Plot-Show me a timeline of Monster. (Prior child Johan operation)
> Character-Previous post. Oh and name all the characters you can (woot for wiki)
> Art-Preference of style really. Both very detailed.



How am I supposed to lay out everything in Monster? That would take a shitload of writing and me reading through every single instance again. I can't even begin to put down all the plot twists and intricacies that's present in that manga.

What does naming characters have to do with anything? I think it's pretty obvious that Johan or Tenma has more of a complex personality than Light who's basically just said to have a god complex. L barely had any personality. 




> So is Naruto a mystery manga?



I have no idea where this came from.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

Richard the detective was more interesting than anyone in Death Note.  I don't know how many chapters he appeared in...a dozen or something?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2008)

*Honorable Mentions:*
10 that _almost_ made it on the list but lost out by a few votes. Out of the 60 which were nominated but didn't make it. [no particular order]


*Chrono Crusade by Daisuke Moriyama*


*Rave Master by Hiro Mashima*


*Love Hina by Ken Akamatsu*


*Pluto by Naoki Urasawa*


*The Wallflower by Tomoko Hayakawa*


*MPD Psycho by Eiji Ohtsuka (Story) & Sho-u Tajima (Art)*


*Vampire Knight by Matsuri Hino*


*Ichigo 100% by Mizuki Kawashita*


*X/1999 by CLAMP*


*Nana by Ai Yazawa*​


----------



## Darts (Jan 6, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Yeah, I guess some people don't like emotional depth, a vast array of interweaving characters, and an intricate plot.


And how many of those characters contribute to the plot?
If it has an intricate plot, there would be no need to switch to side characters perspectives (some which dont even contribute to the plot) for countless chapters after a cliffhanger. Is it not complex and confusing enough for the readers?
We got Johan whos shrouded in mystery all the time. And did the author ever explain how he was able to do all his feats? After countless stories about side characters we finally get to the core and truth of the story. But did it deserved to be kept secret for 18 volumes? We get people who apparently shat bricks after Johan wakes up. Was it not predictable? Did the mangaka not stress that Tenma's the godlike surgeon he is enough?



> If you're implying there's some sort of plot hole with the timeline please point it out yourself.  Not that it matters compared to the giant Xanatos Roulette that is Death Note.


So you don't think there are plot holes to Monster? Lol.



> How am I supposed to lay out everything in Monster? That would take a shitload of writing and me reading through every single instance again. I can't even begin to put down all the plot twists and intricacies that's present in that manga.


I said before operation. It would take a minute if you actually understand the plot so well. Whatever, name the big ones/the ones you can remember.



> What does naming characters have to do with anything? I think it's pretty obvious that Johan or Tenma has more of a complex personality than Light who's basically just said to have a god complex. L barely had any personality.


Tenmas a great character. Too bad he's too predictable.



> I have no idea where this came from.


Someone who enjoyed DN and wants something similar would most likely not find what they are looking for in Monster. It's that simple.



> Richard the detective was more interesting than anyone in Death Note. I don't know how many chapters he appeared in...a dozen or something?


Did we ever get an explaination of how Johan knew everything about him?.
Is it logical that Richard follow Johan and talked with him, without even informing the doctor, when he knows Johan is associated with murders/deaths?
And this is exactly where DN excels at.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, you don't get it at all...I'm going to put this in a spoiler tag since I know Akainu for one is still reading Monster.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final twist wasn't that he got up.  It was the revelation about his mother.  It's like Angela's Ashes except both the kids are around to resent the mother afterward.  What kind of a child do you think that would make?  Especially after being put through all those other experiences.




I won't even address your argument about characters being unnecessary and confusing, because they all had a purpose.  Also, don't give me that "lol" bullshit, point out a plot hole or stop talking about it.

Yeah, Tenma is predictable because he does the right thing.  The story is nowhere near predictable.  Or did you know 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Johan was dressing as Nina? You knew that both of the twins were dressed as girls in the flashback?  How about the true nature of the Red Rose mansion.


You're absolutely full of it if you tell me you saw all that coming.  

About Richard: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Johan plainly said he read about all his cases, and we know he has connections with the police.  The bit about knowing his true motives with the shooting is just pure Johan manipulative genius.  As for why Richard went with him, he probably figured he could take some pretty boy if it came down to it, but that's only in a physical fight.


----------



## Darts (Jan 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The final twist wasn't that he got up.  It was the revelation about his mother.  It's like Angela's Ashes except both the kids are around to resent the mother afterward.  What kind of a child do you think that would make?  Especially after being put through all those other experiences.


No really? I never even implied that the final twist was what you said. 
They were completely seperate. I was trying to show how some people overhype Monster, especially through that scene.



> I won't even address your argument about characters being unnecessary and confusing, because they all had a purpose.  Also, don't give me that "lol" bullshit, point out a plot hole or stop talking about it.


Honestly its a work of _fiction_. If you dont think plot holes exist in Monster you're just downright ignorant.



> Yeah, Tenma is predictable because he does the right thing.  The story is nowhere near predictable.  Or did you know
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently you didn't get the obvious foreshadowing when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Johan pretended to be Nina at their old home
And I find their idea of _creating_ a monster horrible. 






> About Richard:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yea, I forgot. They would obvious know what's happening with Richard on a random night in a bar.
Knowing his true motives has nothing to do with manipulation. He just magically learned that he wasn't drinking.
Oh and clearly he's a second magnificent steiner who could take people with guns out. Yea, sorry no. If he knew he was in some sort of danger, he would call the doctor, or ANYONE, as long as someone knows who he was with before any accident occurs, regardless of whether he follows Johan or not.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, most fiction has plot holes...good ones have very minor ones that you'd have to really be trying to find.  It still seems you can't list a single one though.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Nazi Kinderheim thing was a little silly, but it was only a part of what made Johan a monster.  Also, I'm almost certain that they revealed the twins' past after Johan had removed his wig.  About Richard, for all we know Johan could have followed him before then. 


 

You were really twisting my point about him to begin with though.  Because a struggling alcoholic detective who's estranged from his family is still far more interesting then quirky genius and god-complex genius.

Anyway, I'm done arguing with you because you're just being vague and condescending.


----------



## Darts (Jan 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Yes, most fiction has plot holes...good ones have very minor ones that you'd have to really be trying to find.  It still seems you can't list a single one though.


The fact that you are asking me to list one shows how you fail to realize ANY work of fiction will have plot holes. What other purpose is there for me to name any? 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi Kinderheim thing was a little silly, but it was only a part of what made Johan a monster.  Also, I'm almost certain that they revealed the twins' past after Johan had removed his wig.  About Richard, for all we know Johan could have followed him before then.



*Spoiler*: __ 



No really?? The "gimmick" has been done. Why would it be any shocking when it's shown a second time?
Yea I am sure Johan has magical power to see into the future and knew about Richard being a potential threat. And Richard _is_ the magnificent steiner!






> You were really twisting my point about him to begin with though.  Because a struggling alcoholic detective who's estranged from his family is still far more interesting then quirky genius and god-complex genius.


Did I say otherwise?
I simply asked for a manga thats _similar_ AND better than death note. Someone named Monster. Thankfully I've read Monster (enjoyed it btw ) and  I know for a fact that what he said was wrong.



> Anyway, I'm done arguing with you because you're just being vague and condescending.


That's cool. Im done bringing up arguments for you to ignore half of them.


----------



## louis (Jan 7, 2008)

fairy tail should be ranked higher then #20, how about fairy tail and naruto switch ranks


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2008)

But Fairy Tail sucks, it fell off after a handful of chapters.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2008)

Darts said:


> The fact that you are asking me to list one shows how you fail to realize ANY work of fiction will have plot holes. What other purpose is there for me to name any?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, let me put this as bluntly as possible, you have NO argument. You're basically attempting to argue under the pretense of questionable ambivalence. Either clearly demonstrate your position or simply stop posting. Because everything you've said so far is either red herring or overly ambiguous comments that seem to be very loosely tied to the central argument (if there's even any as your argument's tending to be nothing but some perplexed sentences horribly trying to be linear).

Your own plot hole argument has been shot down by yourself. Your poor sarcasm provides no consolation to the strength of your non-existent argument.

Oh and FYI you're trying to draw an objective conclusion based on subjective beliefs. In other words, YOU HAVE NO ARGUMENT.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 9, 2009)

Necrobump.

It's been more than a year already since this thread was made, I think someone should really redo this again since it was a great idea and the results may be quite different now.

Maybe it could even get popular enough for a Top 100, with enough advertisement and more time running instead of only a few days...

So, who's up for it?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2009)

Another has started in the GD of the Konoha Mall.

So like Arcanis said, why not, y'know?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be an awfully long list


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 9, 2009)

One Piece is one of my top 3 favourite mangas but best manga of all time it is not.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2009)

Yar someone redo.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2009)

No Tezuka.....


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> No Tezuka.....



There are many things wrong about this list (as should be expected), but this is obviously the biggest fault.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2009)

btw, the link on the first post for #15-#11 actually links to 20-16




edit:


a year and no one caught it


----------



## Altron (Jan 10, 2009)

Either way Eyeshield 21 should be up higher than #21


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 10, 2009)

Altron said:


> Either way Eyeshield 21 should be up higher than #21



Entertaining pun though.


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 10, 2009)

Fiat of the north star should be higher than #21... It has setbacks in plot and the ageing factor, but the ridiculous amounts of awesome makes it way too good.


----------



## DeLarge (Jan 24, 2009)

HOW IN THE HOLY HIGHELL IS BATTLE ROYALE NOT EVEN AN HONORABLE MENTION?????


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

That list is crappy in so many ways, that's the problem with list based on polls. It's no surprise that One Piece gets #1, almost all the manga are the same genre, Naruto is higher then Hajime No Ippo much less on the list at all. I mean Fairy Tail? What's wrong with some of ya'll.

I saw Inyuyasha on that list and Rave Master as an honorable mention. I mean Rave Master in the same league as Pluto? I aint even read Pluto and it disgust me.


Well enough of that jibba jabber. Point is I am not a fan of the list


----------



## hazashi (Jan 25, 2009)

all I know is that berserk is in an awesome place! but Gantz at 40? what the hell are you people smoking, berserk#1 and gantz#2


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 25, 2009)

what i've read so far: 
Claymore
Dragonball
Naruto
Inuyasha
Yu Yu Hakushu
HunterXHunter
Death note
Gash Bell
Full Metal Alchemist
that's all got so far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

hazashi said:


> all I know is that berserk is in an awesome place! but Gantz at 40? what the hell are you people smoking, berserk#1 and gantz#2



Gantz was cool when it first came out. That shit sucks now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

Gantz #2? What shit have you been smoking?


----------



## Sustainz (Jan 25, 2009)

Rightful winnar.


----------



## fxu (Jan 25, 2009)

BWAHAHAHA ONE PIECE AT THE TOP?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Talk about a shitty list!!


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 25, 2009)

1.*NARUTO*!!!
2.Bleach
3.One piece
4.Fairy tale
5.Bakuman
6.Rurouni Kenshi
7.Shaman king


----------



## Rain00 (Jan 25, 2009)

One Piece at number one?

Pff, and people think Naruto is overrated.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 25, 2009)

One Piece being first is far from being this list's biggest fault.


----------



## Rain00 (Jan 25, 2009)

p-lou said:


> One Piece being first is far from being this list's biggest fault.



I'm aware, it's just the one I laughed at the hardest.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Lone Wolf & Cub rah rah rah rah rah rah rah rah rah.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 25, 2009)

robotnik said:


> lists are gay



Pretty much



TWF said:


> Lone Wolf & Cub rah rah rah rah rah rah rah rah rah.



Not as good as Fairy Tail


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

p-lou said:


> One Piece being first is far from being this list's biggest fault.



The fact that some people don't think this is a fault in the first place is what makes it so laughable.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2009)

Lists like these are just complete shit because no one has read everything out there and are completely biased. If a manga is better than another but doesn't have many fans it will lose big time. The list should just be renamed to NF's top 50 favourite manga


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Not as good as Fairy Tail


----------



## p-lou (Jan 25, 2009)

He looks pretty goofy in that picture


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Wakayama is not goofy looking. :armcross:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

Making all time lists is moronic to begin with.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 26, 2009)

this is hard  
1. Dragon Ball
2. Naruto 
3. Eyeshield 21
4. Gantz
5. HSD kenichi
6. One piece
7. Bleach
8. Rurouni Kenshin
9. Hunter x Hunter
10. Claymore
11.Fairy tail


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 26, 2009)

fxu said:


> BWAHAHAHA ONE PIECE AT THE TOP?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Talk about a shitty list!!



It'd be way shittier if Psyren was at the top though


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2009)

Out of what I have read (three or four manga ) my top five are:

1.) One Piece
2.) Claymore
3.) Naruto
4.) Bleach
5.) ???
6.) Profit!!!


----------



## Spectre (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have particular order. I may be the one who tends to disagree with general consensus.(which caused me much trouble past days.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fullahead Koko
One Piece
FMA
Monster(just because everyone said so!!! gasp! Of course joking. Don't like as much as people love, but still....)
Master Keaton(Actually liked more than Monster)
20 first century boy
Rurouni Kenshi
Shin Angyo Aoshi
Gash Bell
Parasyte
Historie



I can bitch about some of mine being left out but since I try to keep my temper.... 
I believe some of mine beat what general consensus here think. 
And you can't judge with prejudice. Look at how many people here included OP, Berserk and Monster at the same time. Even then, many people don't or can't afford time to read most of them. It can be bit objective, but it can't be majorly objective. You can analyze and reason all you want, but you can't change opinions of others. Some mangas are hard to find. Heck. It was pain to get volumes of Bastard!, and I had to get scorned by my sister for buying them.


----------



## Asethris (Jan 27, 2009)

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Lone Wolf and Cub
Akira
Monster
Vagabond
Berserk
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Fist of the North Star
One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

DeLarge said:


> HOW IN THE HOLY HIGHELL IS BATTLE ROYALE NOT EVEN AN HONORABLE MENTION?????



Agreed with this. 

Happy atleast berserk is on top three.


----------



## G@R-chan (Jan 27, 2009)

Not surprised by the list, those mangas are indeed the most popular.

Popular =/= best

People should take it easy before bashing this list because the so "unknown" yet "so great" mangas I know are not in the list.
The thread title is accurate "*NF* Top 50..."


----------



## Sin (Jan 27, 2009)

If the thread was renamed "NF's Most Popular Manga of All Time List" it might avoid the bitching of "manga veterans"


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't care aslong Naruto isn't in it.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jan 27, 2009)

Here go my top 10:

1. Hajime no Ippo
2. Slam Dunk
3. Mahou Sensei Negima
4. Gantz
5. Black Lagoon
6. Hellsing
7. Eyeshield 21
8. Fullmetal Alchemist
9. Naruto
10. One Piece


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 28, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Not surprised by the list, those mangas are indeed the most popular.
> 
> Popular =/= best
> 
> ...


Finally someone that gets it and doesn't whine like an idiot like everyone else...


----------



## hazashi (Jan 28, 2009)

I Cant believe some people who are not adding Berserk to their list...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2009)

One piece as number 1

lulz


----------



## Spectre (Jan 28, 2009)

Where is Saint Seiya? I thought it was pretty popular.

Like many other said, it is popularity contest. Not much of quality or whatever. Difference in opinion. Hell many people deny even God. Why not this? It isn't something godly holy or something.


----------



## Winzerd (Sep 24, 2010)

G@R-chan said:


> Not surprised by the list, those mangas are indeed the most popular.
> 
> Popular =/= best
> 
> ...



Imma failing to see how Berserk, JJBA, Monster, and 20th CB are anywhere near being the most popular.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 24, 2010)

im failing to see why you found the need to quote a 1.5 year post


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2010)

Well we know the top of the list is Bleach so just 49 to go


----------



## Lupin (Sep 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Well we know the top of the list is Bleach so just 49 to go



Silly Mider. It's obviously Fairy Tail.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad to see Berserk Fullmetal and Death Note up there. I wouldn't have Monster or one piece in the top three though. I'd have Higurashi no naku koro ni up there.


----------



## Xion (Sep 24, 2010)

At least Berserk made Number Two. And though I love One Piece, Berserk really is better than it. 

But in fairness this was from a time when NF didn't have much knowledge of the epicness of Berserk so I forgive them.


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 24, 2010)

People who say Naruto is one of their top five manga clearly haven't read much...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol one Piece.
Whats with everyones obsession with that thing?


----------



## 8 (Sep 24, 2010)

i would love a redo of this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Lol one Piece.
> Whats with everyones obsession with that thing?



People like to troll.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 24, 2010)

Shin Angyo Onishi is the number one manga


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 24, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> People who say Naruto is one of their top five manga clearly haven't read much...


Like all them gOda ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the OP section who claims One Piece is the BESTEST THING EVAH! is any better 



Gecka said:


> Shin Angyo Onishi is the number one manga


It should be above One Piece atleast.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 24, 2010)

one piece is a good manga i like it a lot


----------



## p-lou (Sep 24, 2010)

i agree with you i think it's a fun comic i like it too


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 24, 2010)

we should be pals!


----------



## p-lou (Sep 24, 2010)

okie dokie       !


----------



## riki-oh (Sep 25, 2010)

one piece is a okay


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 25, 2010)

rikioh is better though


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2010)

lol at Naruto being 10th in a Naruto forum


----------



## riki-oh (Sep 25, 2010)

no list is complete without riki oh


----------



## p-lou (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm not complete without riki oh


----------



## riki-oh (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm not complete without p-lou


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 25, 2010)

get a room already you lovebirds


----------



## riki-oh (Sep 25, 2010)

go home nuzzie


----------



## Gain (Sep 25, 2010)

one piece numba 1 oh yeah!


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

How naruto beat YYH I will never know


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 25, 2010)

Bleach > YYH

Bleach > Slam Dunk

Kubo keeps on trollin.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

GODAAAAAAAAAAAAA tears of joy !
Bleach 15 wtf 
This was like 3 yars ago I think we should make a new one.


----------



## 8 (Sep 25, 2010)

to people who are surprised to see naruto do so well.

i'd like to remind you that this was in 2007. back then it was a story about emo wizards. it had nothing to do with jesuto the child of prophesy, light personified on his way to become god.


----------

